# Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread



## M&F

*Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

There had been many rumors about the Synergy power in Ferrum starting to disappear again. It was uncertain whether it was another incident involving the Shadow Synergy Stone or something else entirely, but something strange was happening, and worse yet, trainers and their Pokémon were starting to disappear. Under heavy alarm, the Ferrum League was put on hold once again.

Desperate to keep the Synergy power alive, a select few trainers continue their Ferrum Battles, hoping that they will generate Synergy. In the mornings, they have friendly duels and heated discussions... at night, they trust no one.

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Apologies for fast tracking this slightly. I'm guessing nobody's going to have a drastic change within those last 4 hours, though, and if I don't wrap this now it'll be a while before I can get to it. Anyways!

-----

As they'd agreed to, the trainers still engaging in Ferrum Battles meet under an intersection in Neos City. They are greeted by *Butterfree*'s lifeless corpse, her Battle AR unlit and seemingly broken. Her faithful partner Pokémon, Charizard, laid right nearby, its life's flame snuffed -- literally, seeing as the characteristic blaze at the tip of its tail had gone out. Otherwise, not a mark on its body, although the sordid task of lifting the gargantuan dragon's carcass from the pavement reveals a number of cuts and bruises, along with a gouge on the ground.

What exactly was this scene? Was it related to the waning Synergy power? Was it simply another crime in a secluded location, or was it meant to be some sort of message to the people who were to meet in the intersection? The only solution... is to call the police, of course, but the trainers couldn't shake the feeling that it was all very purposeful, and so, their morning battles gave place to investigation and debate.

*Butterfree, Charizard's trainer, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

:(((((


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Huh...

The fact that this murderer went to the trouble of HIDING the cuts and bruises by putting them on the pavement is making me think. Why go through the trouble if it doesn't help you? The gouge in the ground is also fishy. Again, why bother if it doesn't help you towards your goal? Unless... Hmm... A ground type could have tunneled up through the streets and grabbed charizard to land face down, slashing and bruising it, snuffing its life flame (ground beats fire), breaking Butterfrees Battle AR (unless MF meant broken in the technical sense and not the physical sense) and tunneling back down from whence it came... but this is just idle speculation, of course.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

In addition to that last post, I realized that among all of us, theres only one trainer with a ground type...


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Something tells me flavor isn't the best thing to rely on here. She could just as easily have been hit by some energy attack, or another Fire-type attack, and both Blaziken and Chandelure have that, right? Too many people to point fingers at, if you ask me.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, judging by the amount of Synergy I have, it seems I wasn't targeted by anything last night. Mixed blessing, I guess, since the alternative would be a risk of being killed.



Stryke said:


> The gouge in the ground is also fishy. ... A ground type could have tunneled up through the streets ... and tunneling back down from whence it came... but this is just idle speculation, of course.


Eh, I don't think that would result in a gouge so much as an outright hole/tunnel. A gouge in the ground sounds to me more like a haphazard attack (likely with something sharp?) that took a chunk out of the ground instead of out of Charizard during the fight. Garchomp is Ground-type and has sharp claws, but I'd also think the flavor could fit any number of sharp-clawed Pokemon like Weavile, Sceptile and maybe even Gengar or Blaziken.

But that's assuming this interpretation of the flavor is accurate enough to use to justify suspicion, which is not at all a certainty for something this vague.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

tbh I can't remember a single case where trying to read the flavor tea leaves actually yielded useful results. As far as I'm concerned all the info we have is that Butterfree's dead and was innocent--an actually normal-looking N1! No no-death night, no nearly-everyone-dies night, no weird day messages. Doesn't say much, but at least it's not completely wtf.

Also, I don't know if I was the only one confused, but I clarified with MF that the number of synergy points you get from other people targeting you is _equal_ to the number of people that targeted you. So if you get one synergy point from other people, it means that exactly one person targeted you, not that at least one person targeted you.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

While we're poking around at the flavor (not like we have anything else to do at the moment), I dunno that I'd say the cuts were "hidden". That could just as easily mean that Charizard was only attacked from the front, then fell and died face-down. Or maybe the fight got super-anime and a powerful finishing attack sent Charizard skidding across the ground, plowing up the pavement as it slid. Either way, no real evidence of "tampering" that I can see in that flavor.

also fire is weak to ground, but flying is immune to it... :D not that the type chart in Pokkén means anything in the first place considering how easy it is to punch ghosts in the face


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Maybe the gouge is just the orange crater that shows up ingame? No clue.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Imma preface this by saying I'm sad I didn't make it in time to claim Pikachu Libre. I wanted nothing more than to go the whole game hitting everyone with a Stone Cold Stunner, no matter what it did.

RE: flavor

As far as my (early morning sleep deprived) memory serves, flavor is never really too telling, and it just leads to witch hunts on something that might fit the bill.




Also poor Butterfree. Dead N1 every game :c I know that feel too well


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Stand back, everyone, stand back! I'm a doctor!

...

It's too late. She's dead...

... What!? You already knew she was dead? Humph! You shouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions without consulting a medical professional!

Well, while you people try to work out who the killer was, I'm going to take these dead bodies down to the morgue and examine their innards for more clues. Perhaps, with her dying breath, Butterfree scrawled the murderer's name in blood on the inside of her stomach? I've seen it happen many times.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I just wanna start off by saying that I'm gonna be out of town from Wednesday through Sunday so it's very likely my posts will be less for that time. For the record, this is a trip we only found out about/planned yesterday, so I didn't know it was happening when I signed up for the game, I promise!!

Anyway, there is of course nothing to go on day 1. I got 1 synergy point. that is all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

This synergy system is a pretty neat concept but wow I'll probably never have a chance to use my amazing burst power ;_;


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> This synergy system is a pretty neat concept but wow I'll probably never have a chance to use my amazing burst power ;_;


Ikr? not that I actually remember what it was, but it was probably sick


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> Ikr? not that I actually remember what it was, but it was probably sick


I take that back, it's not as sick as I thought. Actually all of my moves are unsick, so I'm even sadder about the lack of Stunners I can give


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My Burst Power and my next-most-expensive option are actually roughly equally potentially useful, but in different ways... the trouble is that they're both heavily situational and could easily end up being useless if the right situation for them never arises. :/


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't want to say that my final two are useless, they just have the possibility to enable bad things as much as they do good.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

And here I was thinking  I had the only useless Burst power- but I also feel like at this rate I can barely get enough Synergy to use any power .-.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm curious if we all got the same cost spread or if it varies by move helpfullness


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'd think it would vary. I definitely balanced power cost by power usefulness when I ran that evolution mafia game all those years ago (five years ago that's too long help I hate time). I mean, I'm not MF, but that seems like the logical thing to do.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

That seems likely, a higher cost would mean a better move (though I think my burst disagrees)

I'm actually curious on whether or not the roles follow a theme, such as one person would be a dedicated doctor role with varying degrees of protection, or if one role just has a healing power up there in the 10 point range or something


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Honestly, my burst power is likely the most helpful burst power in the game.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My powers follow a theme pretty well, I'd say, but I dunno if that means everyone does.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My powers are definitely themed around the pokémon I am, not their mechanics. They don't really synergize.

(So... are we going to lynch anyone today?)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Mine don't theme around my Pokemon, nor their main series game mechanics


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Is no one going to do anything!? But that's such a wasted opportunity! Guys, you realize we can kill one person each day, right? So if we don't lynch anyone, we're throwing away a perfectly good murder. Seriously, does no one else want to kill a person? Am I the only one here who wants to just grab someone and... just... hrhhrrrrg... you know!? You know what I mean, right? Just grab 'em and squeeze their brains real hard until they just drop dead!?

... Fine! I'm gonna vote to lynch *Vipera Magnifica*, for laughs. Come here, lemme pop that skull of yours! It's funny! _Laugh!_


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

... Right

So... Uh I disagree? I don't even... Meh. Playing the gimmick I guess.

Speaking of Gimmicks, I made a list of who's who in case anyone forgets (like me)

ILS: Chandelure
Zero Moment: Weavile
Negrek: Sceptile
Music Dragon: Gengar
VM: Braixen
Stryke: Shadow Mewtwo
Superbird: Blaziken
Autumn: Pikachu Libre
Kratos Aurion: Garchomp
JackPK: Suicune
Butterfree: Charizarrrd (Nightkilled N0, Innocent)
Faorzia: Pikachu Regular
Wargle: Machamp


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Much though I like to keep games moving, we don't really have anything solid to base any lynches on, which means we don't have much choice other than firing at random. I assume that's what MD is up to, unless he knows something and just isn't in the mood to indulge us at the moment...?

Of note, a quick check tells me that every living player has posted so far aside from Zero Moment. If you wanted to go strictly on activity then there's that, but he also barely ever posts at all anyway so it's not like his silence on an uneventful first day is actually indicative of anything.

We've still got a bit over a day to decide, I believe, so there's still time for something to happen. Granted I dunno how much _will_ happen, since I assume most people's free actions (if they even have free actions, I dunno, maybe not everyone does) are not likely to generate as much information as actions that actually cost something.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> They are greeted by *Butterfree*'s lifeless corpse, her Battle AR unlit and seemingly broken. Her faithful partner Pokémon, Charizard, laid right nearby, its life's flame snuffed -- literally, seeing as the characteristic blaze at the tip of its tail had gone out. Otherwise, not a mark on its body, although the sordid task of lifting the gargantuan dragon's carcass from the pavement reveals a number of cuts and bruises, along with a gouge on the ground.


Right so, heres what we have so far:
Charizard was covered in cuts and bruises, so we know that this pokemon had to have a sharp appendage to cut through a Charizards skin, but yet also have enough strength to bruise it up as well. The gouge in the ground makes me suspect that Charizard was lifted up and thrown HARD against the pavement, hard enough to crack the pavement. Or if thats not the case, then the gouge was somehow made by this mystery pokemon. Not many pokemon have that kind of strength. And finally, this pokemon has to be able to snuff out a flame, either by regular pokemon physics (water, rock, or ground type), or otherwise. I'm thinking the cuts and bruises were a byproduct of being thrown against the pavement like that, and that would also explain why the cuts and bruises were on the pavement instead of plain sight. And the flame going out is what happens when a charizard dies. So... it would have to be a pokemon with enough strength to lift a 200 lb. behemoth, and throw it against the pavement with such a a force as to crater the pavement (Is crater a verb? I guess now it is) and severely bruise and cut up poor Charizard. So, I think we've got some pretty solid evidence right here.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, I'm changing my vote now. I want to lynch *Stryke*. It's too dangerous, having a forensic scientist on the team.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

But forensics is cool! It helped us narrow down our choices and NCIS!


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oy vey. Please don't be on of _those_ games...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, I think it's time I addressed the elephant in the room. Haven't you all noticed that there are _two_ Pikachus? One of them is clearly an impostor! My money's on *Autumn*, because no one cared who she was until she put on the mask.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Talk like that is how you get yourself a Stunner. I'd watch out, Pikachu Libre doesn't get tired, he get mad!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Vipera Magnifica* why must you hurt me in this way


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

This is going to be another thread filled with GoAnimate videos and anagram gifs, isn't it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I hope it is


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm a little sad that we can't just have a truly genuine shit-flinging mafia that doesnt have any of the logic and analysis stuff tbh. Sometimes I just want to lynch people who look at me funny! Y'know?


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, I'm going to change my vote back to *Vipera Magnifica* again, just so we can get an actual lynch today. All is forgiven, Stryke! You keep doing you, my guy.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Its all cool MD!

*casually closes tab with writing post to lynch Music Dragon*

But in serious, I'll *abstain*. (I can abstain right?) I do have a couple of people I'll keep an eye on though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm going to *abstain* so I don't actually get lynched, whoops.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

...yeah, I don't really think this is going anywhere.

*Abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Keeping up with the *Abstain* train.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Abstaining*.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

The restless battlers can't help but butt heads, get into little duels, exchange blows -- but despite some uncharacteristic viciousness, no one comes out even so much as injured. But will they all be so lucky come sundown?

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

The battlers that remained had mostly returned to their fondly remembered childhood homes in Old Ferrum Town. There, by all accounts, they stayed quiet in their homes, avoiding trouble, and above all all else avoiding Butterfree's grim fate -- but how much faith could be put in those accounts, exactly?

In the comfort of their lairs, the trainers tried out new things, like a different Cheer Skill or a new outfit. Perhaps the most eye-catching fashion of them all was the scarf around *Vipera Magnifica*'s neck, on which he dangled, bound to a ceiling lamp. His Braixen even wore one to match! Although, her blackened eye and the horrible bruises on her face could get one to thinking there was more to the spectacle than a measely dress-up session. And her trainer's broken Battle AR probably wasn't a new accessory, either.

The fate of the Synergy seekers must have been sealed, if they couldn't avoid conflict and death even in calm and stilled tiled streets of youth and nostalgia. How much more would they run away, before they understood that it would irrevocably catch up to them?

*Vipera Magnifica, Braixen's trainer, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

(pssst, MF, I don't think you remembered to click the button to change the phase. unless I missed the banner. idk.)

Well, I suddenly got 3 Synergy points I wasn't expecting, so either a LOT of people targeted me, or we've got someone running around with the power to bestow big Synergy packets on other people. (Side note, but if Audino was a thing in this game, Heal Pulse would be a perfect flavoring for a power like that, wouldn't it?)


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Another victim!? Oh boy! All these dead bodies are really getting me excited. I'll just haul the remains of VM and his Braixen down to the morgue for further study, while you people figure out what to do next! Heehee!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

2 points here.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

You know, I never trusted scarves. Too much like boas, if you ask me, and we all know the deal with boas *shudder*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



JackPK said:


> (pssst, MF, I don't think you remembered to click the button to change the phase. unless I missed the banner. idk.)


Yeah, it totally slipped my mind. Whoops.

That should be dealt with now.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Mmmm. Hmmm.
Still no Synergy points.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have a point :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I, too, have a point

(I have AP tests this week, so I won't be able to be on/post much.)


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

2 points here


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I got two points last night.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



JackPK said:


> (pssst, MF, I don't think you remembered to click the button to change the phase. unless I missed the banner. idk.)
> 
> Well, I suddenly got 3 Synergy points I wasn't expecting, so either a LOT of people targeted me, or we've got someone running around with the power to bestow big Synergy packets on other people. (Side note, but if Audino was a thing in this game, Heal Pulse would be a perfect flavoring for a power like that, wouldn't it?)


Also moves aren't too indicative of their use. Mine don't match their power to in-game application at all


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



JackPK said:


> Well, I suddenly got 3 Synergy points I wasn't expecting, so either a LOT of people targeted me, or we've got someone running around with the power to bestow big Synergy packets on other people. (Side note, but if Audino was a thing in this game, Heal Pulse would be a perfect flavoring for a power like that, wouldn't it?)


I suppose the latter is certainly possible, but given that you've got a reputation as a skilled player, it's not exactly surprising that a lot of people might target you, is it?

Since there was a night kill last night, and since I'd hope any vigs are smart enough not to be firing essentially randomly at this point in the game, I'd assume that the kill was just the mafia doing their job; that means you probably weren't hit with a kill+heal. Doesn't tell us anything about what did hit you (and one of those could still have been a heal, since like I said it's not at all unreasonable that someone might want to make sure you stick around for a while), but... yeah.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, my spider forensic senses are telling me that Doctor Octopus is attacking the city! :( theres a lot of odd things up with these two murders...


What We Know:

Both of the murdered Pokemon were Fire type. Could be a weird coincidence, but odd nonetheless.
Both of the murdered Pokemon were murdered in ways that involved feats of strength: Charizard presumably by being thrown against the pavement, and Braixen by getting beat up.
In both of these murders, the trainers Battle AR was broken. Why? (No, seriously, if there's a legitimate and reasonable answer to why these Battle AR's were broken, please tell me. I've never played Pokken, so I don't know what they do.)
That's all I've got. I'm wondering why there's a need to hang Braixen, as the blows sound serious enough to kill on their own. Or even HOW you'd hang them, unless you did it after they died as a warning... but eh, no big deal.

So, restating what I said last time, we know this pokemon is very strong. But now we know that this pokemon may have a dislike for fire types. I have some thoughts on who it is, but I'll need more evidence before making accusations.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Actually... it occurs to me that the innocents might be fairly well-positioned this game. The synergy mechanic gives us a way to confirm people's role claims, because we can ask them to target specific people and then based on the synergy total get an idea of whether the action actually went through and had the effect they claimed it should. Also, because at the moment not even the mafia know synergy totals for anybody outside of people who've chosen to mention it, we may be able to catch them in a lie already if things don't add up. So... if you have a targeting night action, could you say who (if anyone) you chose on N0 and N1? Likewise, if you have a non-targeting action or didn't use your power for whatever reason, could you also say that? After people have claimed their targets, we can have people give their actual synergy totals across the two nights and see where there are discrepancies, and that might give us an idea of mafia suspects.

For my part, I targeted Kratos Aurion both nights.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

i have targeted MD and Wargle!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

No one N1, Negrek N2.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

ILS: Chandelure
Zero Moment: Weavile
Negrek: Sceptile
Music Dragon: Gengar
VM: Braixen (Nightkilled N1, Mafia)
Stryke: Shadow Mewtwo
Superbird: Blaziken
Autumn: Pikachu Libre
Kratos Aurion: Garchomp
JackPK: Suicune
Butterfree: Charizarrrd (Nightkilled N0, Innocent)
Faorzia: Pikachu Regular
Wargle: Machamp


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Butterfree then Jack


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I haven't targeted anyone yet .-.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I targeted Butterfree, then Music Dragon.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I haven't targeted anyone either.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I targeted Faorzia both nights.

(Also Wargle, VM was an innocent)


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not like I had much of a choice anyway.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Stryke said:


> Not like I had much of a choice anyway.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

The free move I have is a targeting move, but when I use it, I can only target the same person each night. If I want to switch people, I have to use another move that costs synergy that I don't have.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My night action wasn't really usable on night 0, but I targeted I Liek Squirtles on Night 1.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

MD? ILS?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> ILS: Chandelure
> Zero Moment: Weavile
> Negrek: Sceptile
> Music Dragon: Gengar
> VM: Braixen (Nightkilled N1, Innocent)
> Stryke: Shadow Mewtwo
> Superbird: Blaziken
> Autumn: Pikachu Libre
> Kratos Aurion: Garchomp
> JackPK: Suicune
> Butterfree: Charizarrrd (Nightkilled N0, Innocent)
> Faorzia: Pikachu Regular
> Wargle: Machamp



Oops. Sorry about that. Sometimes typing is hard I guess


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> MD? ILS?


I'm afraid my work is very, very secret. I could tell you, but then, of course, I'd have to kill you. Can't let that kind of information fall into the wrong hands. You understand. But you're clever enough that I think you can _figure it out_, hehehe!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I haven't targeted anyone yet. I've forgotten to send it in twice because i'm frigging swamped by work (because teachers love to give stuff out). Thankfully, I'll be able to actuaply


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*actually do stuff now. (Sorry, i'm on mobile)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm gonna guess that Music Dragon is an alien or alien-like role, since his wild finger-pointing yesterday and his refusal to cooperate with our plan today just _reeks_ of trying to get lynched. Scum, please get rid of him tonight — it's in your best interest, since an alien win is good for neither town nor scum.

---

That aside, I believe everyone else has shared the info Negrek requested, right? So let's collate the information we've got from the thread so far:

ILS: targeted no one, then no one (adds up to 1 Synergy)
Zero Moment: targeted no one, then no one (adds up to 0 Synergy)
Negrek: targeted Kratos, then Kratos (adds up to 3 Synergy)
Music Dragon: (refuses to share data) (adds up to ?+2 Synergy)
VM (is dead) (may have targeted someone N0 or N1) (adds up to ? Synergy)
Stryke: targeted Faorzia, then Faorzia (adds up to 2 Synergy)
Superbird: targeted no one, then ILS (adds up to 1 Synergy)
Autumn: targeted MD, then Wargle (adds up to 2 Synergy)
Kratos Aurion: targeted no one, then Negrek (adds up to 3 Synergy)
JackPK: targeted Butterfree, then MD (adds up to 3 Synergy)
Butterfree (is dead) (may have targeted someone N0) (adds up to ?+2 Synergy)
Faorzia: targeted no one, then no one (adds up to 2 Synergy)
Wargle: targeted Butterfree, then JackPK (adds up to 3 Synergy)

Admittedly, the amount of unknowns on that list puts 5 Synergy Points in flux, so I don't know how helpful this will be. But we can hope!

---

My Synergy total is 5, which is off by 2 from what is accounted for. According to Autumn earlier in the thread, her total is 2, which matches this list. Same with ZM, who said earlier his total is 0; ILS, who said his total is 1; and Stryke, who said his total is 2.

Faorzia said she had "a" Synergy Point, which I'm assuming means "1" rather than the more general "any at all," which would mean she actually got 1 _less_ than she should have, somehow. This seems very suspicious to me. More on that later.

Wargle said she "got two points last night," which I'm assuming means her total matches what's on the list (1 the first night, then 2 the next), but Wargle, please speak up if I'm misinterpreting and you meant that you had a _total_ of two points last night.

Negrek, Music Dragon, Superbird and Kratos Aurion have not said anything about their Synergy points, if my skimming through the thread is correct.

---

Finally, the elephant in the room: Obviously, no one has claimed to have targeted Butterfree then VM, as that would make them a prime suspect. Also, no one has claimed to have targeted VM at all, yet VM died, which makes it very clear that someone is *lying* about their targets.

Meanwhile, Wargle and I both have admitted to targeting Butterfree on N0. At this point, we have to make one of two assumptions: (1) Wargle and I are both telling the truth, and the real killer lied about both of their targets; or (2) either Wargle or I told the truth about targeting Butterfree, but lied about our target on the following night.

I can only speak for myself when I say I've told the truth. But also, (2) is a bolder gambit and one that, at this early stage, I would doubt the scum would want to risk. So I'm tentatively less suspicious of Wargle than others in general.

---

TL;DR

 A handful of Synergy inconsistencies exist, but also a lot of unknowns, what with our dead players and Music Dragon
 Either (A) Wargle or I is a really risk-taking scum or (B) Wargle and I are both innocent
 Faorzia's Synergy is actually the biggest mystery, since she says she has 1 point _fewer_ than she should have.

At this point, a couple of things:
FAORZIA, can you please confirm whether you have exactly 1 Synergy point, and whether you've spent any Synergy so far?
STRYKE, can you please confirm that you are telling the truth about targeting Faorzia both nights? If so, does your power say anything in particular about draining Synergy, or sometimes not giving Synergy, or anything like that?

And finally, if Faorzia confirms 1 point without spending any, and Stryke doesn't claim an unusual power, that means one of two things: either (A) Faorzia was hit by a Synergy-draining power from someone else who's lying about who they targeted, or (B) Stryke is lying.

Since abstaining mathematically has zero shot of improving the town's position and lynching has a nonzero shot, I'm going to tentatively *vote to lynch Stryke*, at least until any inconsistencies are cleared up.

long post is long


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

P.S. Metallica Fanboy, idk if you'll accept this, but please consider that vote if and only if anybody else has gotten a chance to respond to this thread before you move on to the night phase


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I know that at least my role has an action that I can spend one synergy point to use (in addition to other actions that require more synergy points, and which I haven't had a chance to use yet since I got my only synergy point last night). It's possible that, for example, Flora has such an action in addition to her free action, and used that night 1 after getting a synergy point with her free action night 0? That would remove the inconsistency, right?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not Flora, Faorzia, based on what you were saying.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> I know that at least my role has an action that I can spend one synergy point to use (in addition to other actions that require more synergy points, and which I haven't had a chance to use yet since I got my only synergy point last night). It's possible that, for example, Flora has such an action in addition to her free action, and used that night 1 after getting a synergy point with her free action night 0? That would remove the inconsistency, right?


It would, but she said nothing about using such an action. Also, my cheapest non-free action takes 2 points, so I didn't realize anybody had 1-point actions.

*I'll retract my vote* for now, but I do really think a lynch is more in our interest than another abstain.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



JackPK said:


> I'm gonna guess that Music Dragon is an alien or alien-like role, since his wild finger-pointing yesterday and his refusal to cooperate with our plan today just _reeks_ of trying to get lynched. Scum, please get rid of him tonight — it's in your best interest, since an alien win is good for neither town nor scum.


Bah! Alien this, alien that. I simply believe that revealing who I've been targeting is not in our best interests at this point in time (though I'm sure you could make an educated guess). I'll tell you this much though: my Synergy totals are consistent with what you've calculated, so presumably no one's lied about targeting me.

Besides, if I really were an alien, I wouldn't have you suspect that of me so soon, nyehehe!


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yea, I'm at three. I guess being clear and precise is too high a cost move for me to use. Oh well.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Time for confirmation:

First off Jack, YES, I have targeted Faorzia both nights. However as I said before, I can not switch targets, so I targeted Faorzia on N0, N1, and if I choose to, I will have to target her tonight as well. The move I used to target her was a free move that requires 0 synergy, and it does nothing except target the same person you chose when you first used the move each time you use it, unless I use a separate move which allows me to switch targets. But that costs a pretty steep amount of synergy to use, so until I can get my synergy gauge any higher, I will either keep using my free move, or I will use nothing at all. And finally, this is all true. All of it. 

Anything else?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Faorzia said:


> I have a point :D


To clear up what I said at the beginning of this day phase, I _gained_ a point- so my current total is two. My cheapest action is also two points, so I haven't been able to target anyone as of yet. 

I'm actually curious as to others' lowest synergy costs, now


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ah! That clears that up.

Since Superbird and Music Dragon have also confirmed that their Synergy totals match my hypothesis, that just leaves Negrek and Kratos Aurion who haven't followed up.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have four. If no one else is lying, I assume one of VM, MD or Butterfree targeted me on night one.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Honestly, though, I am a little nervous about revealing synergy totals. It's part of why I didn't say anything sooner. I guess there are situations in which it could help solve discrepancies, but going forward I'd rather be careful about advertising having a lot of points—it might direct the mafia toward people who look like they're about to be able to do something big, yeah?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Boy howdy I'm late.

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Abstain?*


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm down with that.

*Abstain*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

This time, the Ferrum battlers managed to sit down and have a mostly civile discussion of their situation and the current events. They made much progress, although their leads ultimately ran dry and they could arrive at no conclusions that everyone -- or at least most people -- could agree with.

Still, with different suspicions rising in each individual, the approaching nightfall promises to be eventful, for better or for worse...

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

When the oft-meeting brawlers reconvened, it was again in a nostalgic location -- the training dojo. Most of them were utterly astonished to find that there was not, in fact, a facility in which they could strengthen their deduction and debate skills. Bereft of the opportunity to perhaps deadlift some premises, they settled on striving to improve themselves as their present situation allowed.

And yet, as if to answer this concern, came along the perfect opportunity to take on the new challenges with kid gloves. For once, the morning's roll call saw no faces missing from the list -- aside, perhaps, from one or two on the list who were a little too engrossed in their dojo exercises to pay attention to this boring stuff. But this fortune was not necessarily a result fate taking a sudden turn for the merciful, thus leaving mysteries to be solved still.

The matter that stood out is that the Speed Training Dojo had been all but totaled sometime between dusk and dawn; every single mat was out place, many having been blown into the walls and ceiling, and the hard floor below had taken its toll just as well. Still, considering the vigor with which trainees ocasionally approach their bettering, who can know whether this was truly foul play?

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

So I now have 5 synergy points, and a support pokemon, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Holy shit, a support Pokemon? then there must be some kind of inventor type role.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

What!? No deaths tonight!? That's not supposed to - well, I mean, it's good, it's good, ehehe! Just... just unexpected, that's all.

Hmm.

... But what does that mean? There's no reason the mafia would forgo their kill, so I guess someone must have stopped them. If that's the case, whoever prevented the kill is probably sitting on a lot of information right now: either they targeted the killer and blocked their power, or they targeted the would-be victim and kept them safe! Either way, that tells us a lot.

I suppose a third possibility is that the kill was prevented by some sort of global power, in which case you wouldn't learn anything. Hmm!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Stryke said:


> So I now have 5 synergy points, and a support pokemon, so I don't know what to think.


I have to wonder if you're the first to get one (assuming you're not lying). Like is it a synergy-based role or someone's basic role and if it's the former if they had a reason for picking you

idk just brainstorming


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yo, sorry for completely disappearing last day phase. I still haven't caught up and probably won't participate "today" at all, either. Should be back next day assuming I don't die.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. No deaths this night.
No synergy points, either.
This is quite a pickle.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, I was sure I was going to die because I was the most talkative person yesterday, so I figured I might as well use my only power I could afford (it cost 2 Synergy) and didn't get much of anything useful out of it. I won't go into detail in case using it again in the future can be of some kind of help, but suffice to say there was something in particular in the thread I was suspicious of and was hoping to be able to contradict, but the result of my action doesn't contradict it but also didn't confirm it as definitely truthful, either.

Now I have 4 Synergy left, so it seems no one targeted me last night. (I had 5, plus 1 for using a night action, minus 2 for the cost of the action I used.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

ILS: Chandelure
Zero Moment: Weavile
Negrek: Sceptile
Music Dragon: Gengar
VM: Braixen (Nightkilled N1, Innocent)
Stryke: Shadow Mewtwo
Superbird: Blaziken
Autumn: Pikachu Libre
Kratos Aurion: Garchomp
JackPK: Suicune
Butterfree: Charizarrrd (Nightkilled N0, Innocent)
Faorzia: Pikachu Regular
Wargle: Machamp

Up to 4 points now. I got a support Pokemon the night before. Don't know what it does, didn't see anyone else claim it so I didn't mention it.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

So about support pokemon: they can be used for a night action in lieu of a regular night action, but you don't get any synergy for using it, and until something else happens, you don't know what it's effect will be.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

That sounds questionable lmao like what is even the point if you can't tell what it does ._.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hm... do you have absolutely no idea what the support pokémon do? Or is it just vague and you don't know for _sure_ what it does? I remember the last time I ran an inventor role I only vaguely described what the various items did, although it was at least possible to guess at their use. I dunno/don't remember if not being up front about inventor items is standard, or if MF just has a reason to be sneaky about these.

Do you at least know whether you can specifically target another player or yourself with the supports, or is it just "hey here's a whimsicott holler if you wanna use it and we'll see what happens"?

Would you mind sharing what the support pokémon's species are? I know it's far from a guarantee in a mafia game, but maybe we could help you guess at what they do? I'm not really sure we have anything better to do today, honestly. If someone thinks they may have stopped the kill due to protecting another player they're probably not gonna come forward at this point, so unless someone would like to own up to having roleblocked their target, we're not getting the information MD was talking about.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Support pokemon target another living player (but you don't get synergy for using it) and do SOMETHING, though I don't know what. I haven't been given that information yet, so until I do, its effect could be anything

As for the next question, you can target any living player with it, though it might not take effect for some players. Whether this is cause if roles or the random effect the support pokemon has, I don't know.

And my support pokemon is a Magikarp.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Can you use it simultaneously to one of your normal night actions?


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

No, you use it instead of a night action.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, so the effect is random? Interesting. I guess that'd explain it. Is yours random, too, Wargle?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yea, I got a Farfetch'd. The description is the same. Don't know what it does, all support pokemon are used by targetting a different player, some might not effect. et cetera.

I assume that it isn't random, and that each pokemon has a certain use, the user just does not know. Or maybe it's random. Who knows.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmmm... It's Day 3 and we have no leads.
Should we go for an Abstain today, or go for a lynch? I know there's a couple players that haven't posted yet today.
For the support Pokemon, I think it'd be interesting if everyone who had one used them tonight, to see what they do.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

The only lead we have to go on is that the murder scenes involved brute force, which could be half the people here, so we probably shouldn't lynch until we get some more stuff to go off of.

And regarding the support  pokemon, I'm holding off. MF implied that I might get info on what my support pokemon does later, so I want to make sure I'm not causing an unintended negative effect on someone or wasting a potentially useful effect.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I really don't think the flavor text means _anything._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we lynch, we have an X/11 chance of killing scum, where X is the number of scum left alive (probably ~3-4, for a game that started with 13 players total). But if we don't lynch, we have 0 chance of killing scum, and we have to rely on a healer or jail keeper (if they exist) targeting correctly, or the scum going AWOL and not sending in an action.

Mathematically, I feel even a random lynch is favorable in the long run over not lynching at all.



Autumn said:


> I really don't think the flavor text means _anything._


Agreed.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

for the record im gonna be unavailable most of tomorrow and then saturday through monday


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Speaking of absences, a couple of exams this week have led to missed events that apparently all need to be handled on Saturday.

( idk man I'll probably be reading the thread anyway. not like I post much to begin with :D )


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Stryke said:


> The only lead we have to go on is that the murder scenes involved brute force, which could be half the people here, so we probably shouldn't lynch until we get some more stuff to go off of.
> 
> And regarding the support  pokemon, I'm holding off. MF implied that I might get info on what my support pokemon does later, so I want to make sure I'm not causing an unintended negative effect on someone or wasting a potentially useful effect.


Ooh how? Did you ask? I didn't get told anything, I don't wanna be left out :c


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I asked what my new magikarps effect was on other players, and he said I havent been given that info YET.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Eesh, slow game.

Okay, let's see. I think by now most living players have posted _something_ today (although a bunch of people are apparently going to be busy/traveling? that's inconvenient).

I'd rather not put anyone on the chopping block _entirely_ at random, so I'm gonna take a minute to put together some salient information about everybody and see if that can at least tell us something about usefulness, if not actual scumminess.

Here're all the not-dead-yet-type-people and how many times they've posted thus far:

Stryke     20
Wargle     19
JackPK     11
Autumn     11
Kratos Aurion     11 (including this post)
Music Dragon     8
I liek Scythers     7
Negrek     6
Zero Moment     6
Faorzia     5
Superbird     4

Based solely on posting activity, Superbird has been the least active during the day (and by my reckoning is the only person who hasn't posted "today", correct me if I'm wrong), followed by Faorzia. Faorzia's mentioned being busy, while Superbird's just been quiet. I can't honestly say I blame him, given that the game has been pretty slow, but it's there, I guess.

A few other general thoughts:

As Jack noted earlier, MD wasn't up for cooperating with the whole synergy point reveal thing, which is a hair odd when everyone else was. That said, I'm sure there are valid reasons not to reveal synergy totals, including the one I mentioned yesterday (not broadcasting that you have a ton of points and might be able to use a very potent power, which could cause the mafia to target you before you can actually use said power), so that in and of itself isn't enough to make me hugely suspicious of him.

...I suppose it's worth mentioning the possibility that perhaps he _is_ an alien and the mafia targeted him at Jack's suggestion, but he wasn't actually active the night before and thus is active _now_. It's also possible that he was just protected by a healer/jailkeeper/whatever who didn't believe he was an alien, and of course if he is an active alien we shouldn't be lynching him anyway. So yeah, all that really does is reaffirm that there's no reason to attempt to lynch him at the moment, but I figured I'd talk it through anyway.

Stryke, meanwhile, has been the most active. Which is great! I love talkative players! But I do also wonder about how often he's been leaning on the flavor text. I won't say that the flavor is entirely _meaningless_, because not being MF I can't know that for sure, but I do also agree that it's not going to point any fingers directly at any mafiosi (or, more importantly if he were mafia, it's not going to point fingers at any innocent players in any way other innocent players will actually believe). It is kind of pointless to keep harping on about it without a more solid lead... but at the same time, again, slow game, and we barely have anything else to talk about anyway. To be fair, I'm pretty sure Stryke is a relatively new player, at least here, and therefore he wouldn't necessarily know that placing too much weight on flavor is generally a waste. I don't want to default to calling it "scummy" or "overeager to point fingers at other players" when it's also easy to explain as inexperience.

No one else has really... done enough of anything notable to talk about? Everyone has either been busy or as helpful/quiet as they typically are, iirc. Unless I've missed something, in which case feel free to remind me.

So, uh. We have no major solid leads, MD isn't worth lynching at this point and I'm willing to give Stryke a newbie pass for a little longer (plus I am curious as to what this magikarp he's pulled in might be able to do)... all I've got to go on personally is inactivity. And since he hasn't posted at all today and has been the least active in general...

If he's able to make some kind of case that will prove his usefulness then we'll see what happens, but for now, *lynch Superbird*.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

This is my first-ish mafia (I was in the April fools 2016 one, but that doesn't really count), so my reliance on the flavor text is based on my understanding that it's the only lead we are given each day from the game master. I'll stop relying solely on the flavor text now, I didn't know it's generally frowned upon, but you gotta admit: there's usually one helpful thing in the flavor if you look hard enough.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Given the opportunity to investigate under less pressure than usual... the Ferrum trainers instead continued to focus on their physical training, and the few who didn't changed the subject to some other old thing -- Superb Polkadots? Rapport Polygons? Whatever the case, their repertoire for a real crisis continues sparse.

Despite the little effort, however, the investigation still led to a suspect being caught and hanged, in a way. A wary trainer came to be suspicious of an eerie, skulking one... And before that one could ever make ready, his body had already been pulled into a whirlwind of deadly attacks.

Perhaps, if that had been it, his rapidly coming death would have been regarded as another tragic blow to the group. However, with his final breaths, Superbird choose to do a little more than bid his partner Blaziken farewell: cursing his luck, he left the Ferrum battlers with one last admonishment, telling them of how their precious little Synergy Power was rapidly draining even then and they wouldn't be able to stem the downard flow of it this time...

The trainers, scattered in the night, were left to ponder this goblet of information. Could the source of their woes be infiltrated among them? Could they still trust anyone whatsoever, aside perhaps from their partner Pokémon?

*Superbird, Blaziken's trainer, is dead. He was mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

eyy


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sorry for the long night, folks, it's been one excessively hectic pair of weeks. We proceed now, though!

-----

Still searching for answers, the trainers decide to launch a thorough investigation. Even if their trust in one another is shaken and stirred, they feel closer to the answers they seek, and they feel confident that sticking together will make it harder for the traitors possibly among them to act freely. And so, sights set on a remote location in the ocean, they hitch a ride with a hook-and-line Magikarp fishing vessel. Although some people in the group rue the boat trips, others are entertained by the pathetically flopping fish and the overwhelmingly enthusiastic Hariyama who stands on the bow, waving a flag at each catch.

One sun down and one sun up later, however, the tone of the travel changes, as *JackPK* is absent from the daily headcount. His remains are nonwhere to be found, but it's rather painfully obvious how one would go about disposing of a corpse in the current circumstances. The irony of a Water-type's trainer meeting this end is not lost on the trainers, and they briefly consider that the missing among them could easily have left of his own accord if he'd suddenly chosen to -- and yet, the state of his lodging quarters, rife with the signs of a struggle, leaves little doubt as to what story precedes his disappearance.

Could the group purge the murderous amongst them before they must show themsevles to Nora, or must they disappoint the legendary trainer?

*JackPK, Suicune's trainer, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh my, another murder! How exhilarating! Who will die next? Will it be me? Will it be you? The tension is exquisite...

I'm not surprised that Jack was targeted, since he was doing a pretty good job of organizing the investigation. Kratos, I suppose you'll have to take over; that lucky mafia kill all but proves your innocence, so I'm sure everyone trusts you now. That puts you in charge, hehehe! I like the bloodthirst, by the way. Looks good on you.

As for me, I'm just going to casually dump Jack's and Superbird's corpses into this blue IKEA bag and haul them off. Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I will actually participate today, but for now I'll just congratulate Kratos on being a badass.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Just a heads up: I probably won't be able to participate this day session. I'll do what I can, but no guarantees. I will be on for the next one though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Our secretive support supplier seems to have gifted me a pet magneton. I can corroborate the claims that MF's PM didn't explain exactly what it does, only how to use it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Supports have conditions?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not sure what you mean. The PM just says that supports are used by targeting another living player, just as Stryke said earlier.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, I thought by 'how to use it' involved some other conditions beside what Stryke said.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Anyone actually used one of the supports yet?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I haven't. Tried to get some info about it, all I got is that each Pokemon has a specific action, but I can't know it "right now"


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

ILS: Chandelure
Zero Moment: Weavile
Negrek: Sceptile
Music Dragon: Gengar
VM: Braixen (Nightkilled N1, Innocent)
Stryke: Shadow Mewtwo
Superbird: Blaziken Lynched Day 2. Mafia)
Autumn: Pikachu Libre
Kratos Aurion: Garchomp
JackPK: Suicune (Nightkilled N2, Innocent)
Butterfree: Charizarrrd (Nightkilled N0, Innocent)
Faorzia: Pikachu Regular
Wargle: Machamp


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Still holding on to mine


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

...sigh.

MF, can I request an extension? I know you've given them before when no decisions have been made by end of day, but I'd just like to be sure we get one if possible—I actually do have an idea to float around and would like people to _actually discuss it_, but due to computer issues I can't type it all up right this moment.

In the mean time I'd also like to say that MF clarified that support pokémon are single-use, in case anyone else was wondering about that.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

i'm sorry i just... i've been in so many mafia games that i'm getting a bit burnt out on talking :(


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, either way it's been 72 hours and the vote's tied, so, *24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Meanwhile, still no Synergy Points...


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh yeah, I just remembered *Zero Moment* exists! I roll to *lynch him*.

Now hold on, I'm not just saying that because I like murder! Here's my reasoning:

First of all, we (or rather Kratos) lynched Superbird because he wasn't saying anything, and that worked out splendidly, right? And Zero Moment has been pretty quiet too, so there you go. Correlation equals causation, my B!

Now, you might object that Zero Moment never says anything anyway. To which I say: right, that's just one more reason to lynch him! I mean, someone who doesn't talk is unlikely to be helpful later on anyway, right?

And thirdly, which is what struck me just now: there's the Synergy Points, right!? I mean, he's saying he's got zero synergy points. That would mean he hasn't used any powers and hasn't been targeted by anyone for the whole game! Seems weird to me that he'd have a power that he can't use for several days in a row, so maybe he's hiding something. Kind of suspicious!

Now, you might object that we don't know what Zero Moment's powers are, so he could very well be telling the truth when he says he has no Synergy Points. To which I say: right, that's just one more reason to lynch him! I mean, someone who has no Synergy Points whatsoever is unlikely to be helpful later on anyway, right?

So, basically: even if Zero Moment is innocent, he's probably not a very useful innocent, so that makes him a low-risk target. If we're gonna lynch anyone at all, I suggest him! N-nothing personal, I assure you - it's just tactically sound...!

... That being said, let's maybe wait and see what Kratos has to say first. That sounded even more promising. Hehehe!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't say much of anything because there's nothing for me to talk about :P
Also, I haven't targeted anyone because I don't have a night action for my "free move".


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> Also, I haven't targeted anyone because I don't have a night action for my "free move".


What? I don't get this. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'd assume ZM's just claiming he doesn't have an action that activates at night. His free power could be a passive effect, for example, or it could be a daytime action like The Thing.

Ugh. I know I said I'd have something to share but my computer has been super uncooperative all day and now it's 5am and I just realized I need to attempt to clarify something else with MF. Sorry. I will share my idea before the deadline if I can, so even if there's no time for anyone to post at least there'll be a heads-up.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

It could also be something like Oracle, which is a night action but doesn't target. Lots of options.

I'd rather hear it from him, though.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

(Going to preemptively *Abstain* so I don't get caught by the bell. Posting in a minute.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Since we're getting to the part of the game where people are going to need to start claiming, I think I'll go ahead. Looking at my moves together, it appears that I'm a modified Desperado. With what that entails, using my day action hasn't been a good idea so far.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.* Last one for this Phase.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

uurgh computer still jacked been second-guessing my idea but whatever  gotta say _something_. sorry if this is incoherent but I'm ready to  put my fist through my monitor at this point so yeah.

My biggest concern at this stage of the game is that, assuming we have  three mafia remaining, we're edging kind of close to a lynch-or-lose  situation here. Specifically, if we lynch incorrectly today and the  mafia gets a successful kill tomorrow, we'll be at 3 mafia/4 town and  thaaaat's not a good place. If we abstain instead then that gives us a  little more time, but at the cost of an attempt to thin the mafia's  numbers and also whatever information that player's death would provide.  Not stellar either way, really.

So, yes, I do agree with ZM that  at least some of us need to start coming forward with _something_.  We've been running on zero information for too long to continue holding  our cards so close to our vests. Those of you who have been acting at  night or whatever must know _something_ about _some_ other  player in this game. Even if you don't want to completely reveal your  role, you can at least drop some kind of hint, yeah? Even if all you've  established is "I'm certain that this person is innocent", that's fine!  We can narrow down the scum through process of elimination! I realize  it's entirely possible that one of our three dead townies was whatever  passes for a cop in this game, so maybe no one who's left alive can  definitively point fingers at the mafia, but I'll be damned if literally  none of you have any useful abilities and/or information at all by now.

In particular, at this point I see no reason  for the person who's been handing out supports to remain quiet. We have  no idea what these things do. This is a game where you generally need to  be earning or using synergy points to be any help to town at all. The  fact that they don't generate synergy and they're single-use on top of  that means that we basically have no reason to bother trying them out when we could be using an action with an effect we know will work and be worth our time. If these  things serve any meaningful purpose and if you know what it is, now's time to share. Unless what they do is "when you gather all  five pieces of Exodia the supports and use them at once, town  automatically wins", I can't see how it would make you a particularly  significant mafia target if you just explained what the three you've  already given out do. I mean, let's say that my magneton can roleblock  someone when I use it—you've already given it to me and the mafia  presumably can't undo that by killing you, so that would make me a  higher priority than you anyway. (And if you don't know what they do either, you might as well come forward and admit it so we don't have to continue trying to ponder their effects.)

I'm not comfortable fully  claiming yet, but what I will say is that I currently have the ability  to guarantee that everyone survives the night. That means that the mafia  can't silence anyone immediately for whatever it is they have to say. I  can only hope that at least one of you is willing to trust me enough to  come forward with something. I can understand that calling for a mass  claim looks risky, but hey, maybe all we need is one person's  information to get us on the right track, and the rest can pitch in  tomorrow. But someone's gotta say something, or we're not getting  anywhere.

Now, as for the lynching. I'm generally all in favor of  actually getting stuff done; I am a little nervous because of the  aforementioned "mislynch and we're in lynch-or-lose", but since I know I  can buy us another day I think I'd like to err on the side of at least  trying to take out some scum. I have no particular opinion on ZM and  would like to hear if he's got more to say (or if he could at  least explain what a "desperado" is; I'm not familiar with that  role...?). In fact, I think I'm gonna throw out a vote for  *Faorzia* in the meantime. She's still been super-quiet and as far  as we know doesn't have much synergy to be helping out with either,  although tbh it's really more of a gut thing than anything else. I would  very much like Faorzia, ZM and anyone else to come forward with some  kind of something—for now I'm going with my gut, but if actual evidence  comes along and we've got time to act on it, I'm willing to change my  vote.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

For those who don't know, a Desperado is like a day-Vig, except one-shot and if I hit a townie I die. I remember seeing it a while back on tcod's irc mafia channel, but I'm not sure if it's been played on the forums recently.
As for Faorzia, I'll put a vote down if she doesn't show up.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've been waiting for this...

So, who remembers when this happened?


Metallica Fanboy said:


> When the oft-meeting brawlers reconvened, it was again in a nostalgic location -- the training dojo. Most of them were utterly astonished to find that there was not, in fact, a facility in which they could strengthen their deduction and debate skills. Bereft of the opportunity to perhaps deadlift some premises, they settled on striving to improve themselves as their present situation allowed.
> 
> And yet, as if to answer this concern, came along the perfect opportunity to take on the new challenges with kid gloves. For once, the morning's roll call saw no faces missing from the list -- aside, perhaps, from one or two on the list who were a little too engrossed in their dojo exercises to pay attention to this boring stuff. But this fortune was not necessarily a result fate taking a sudden turn for the merciful, thus leaving mysteries to be solved still.
> 
> The matter that stood out is that the Speed Training Dojo had been all but totaled sometime between dusk and dawn; every single mat was out place, many having been blown into the walls and ceiling, and the hard floor below had taken its toll just as well. Still, considering the vigor with which trainees ocasionally approach their bettering, who can know whether this was truly foul play?
> 
> *No one has died.
> 
> 72 hours for discussion.*


You probably all still do, right?

Well, it might have been me who caused that...

See, my free move protects any person from getting killed by the mafia at the cost of I can only use it against them until they die via lynching or I use another move. My theory is that that night, the mafia were planning to kill Faorzia that night, but my free move stopped that. This is just a theory since maybe they didn't target Faorzia that night. Still, since we're all revealing stuff, I decided to throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, for starters, I'm almost entirely certain Autumn is the one handing out supports, if you consider the order in which people have obtained them (I and Wargle got them on the same nights she supposedly targeted us, for instance) and her general eagerness to act like she has no idea what they are. So I'm guessing that makes her innocent.

As for me, well... I suppose we're nearing the end anyway, so I might as well spill some beans. If it wasn't obvious already, my power targets dead people! Fufufufu! My free move takes a few Synergy Points from dead players, and my other moves identify their powers (paying a higher cost gives you more information). I must admit, I haven't actually _used_ my powers to gain any information about the dead yet. I figure the most important thing to know is whether or not someone is mafia, and we find that out upon their death already - and besides, roles don't matter when you're too dead to use them. So I've just been saving up points in case I end up being useful in a clutch somehow, hehe!

Anyway - I'm not really buying ZM's roleclaim. It seems to me very unlikely that his _free move_ would be a high-stakes one-shot kill. I mean, what the heck do his other powers do then!? I'm just not entirely convinced. I still vote to *lynch Zero Moment*, and I hope someone tags along!

It's also possible that Stryke and Faorzia are mafia; it'd be really easy for Stryke to lie about his powers if he's only been targeting a fellow mafia member, and I guess it's oddly convenient that he's coming forward with this information just when Faorzia is under threat of being lynched... but all in all, I still think ZM seems more suspicious, so I'd like to take him out first.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

hello hello!

As a starter, I'd like to apologize for not speaking much - I do tend to be pretty quiet on forums. 

To get to business, I feel like nothing can hurt me if I go ahead and reveal, bc if either Kratos or Stryke's not lying I'm safe?

Anyway, my ability is ridiculously specific, takes a huge amount of effort, and it targets the entire town. What I consider my 'main' night action protects every innocent for that night, but it costs fourteen synergy and I just don't have that in my pocket. To achieve that end my other targeting action 'drains' synergy from other players - the problem with using that is half of the synergy in your gauge disappears and I get the other half. 

but earning fourteen synergy to protect town just for one night??? especially when Kratos has this ability too and it sounds like it's much easier for them??? it's kinda weird to me, but I haven't played much mafia so I don't know standards.

anyway I gotta go sit a math exam so here's all I got 

plus a quiet *abstain* in case I'm still gonna be lynched


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Right, now we have a majority abstain vote. That's not gonna get us anywhere. More people need to chime in!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah... ZM's claim sounds suspicious. I can't detail much about my role because I'm in mobile (and a bit short on time), but I'm casting my vote for *ZM*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also quick thought but would people mind sharing their targets for the last two nights? I just targeted Negrek again both times.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, VM and Superbird, of course. Ehehe!


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't see what's implausible about ZM's claim. ZM, is that your only ability, or do you have synergy abilities that cost as well? For now *abstain* so he doesn't get lynched.

Will post more in a little bit, but I targeted Kratos both nights again.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My 3- and 7-cost moves are a self-protection and a modifier to my free move. I don't get a real night action until my 10-cost burst, but that's pretty far away.
I wonder what everyone else's roles are that make mine so . After all, it's not like we don't have Vigilantes in almost every game.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

seriously more later but I'm afraid my battery's going to die

actually I think that sounds like a very plausible action set

possible way to resolve this: ZM uses his power on Faorzia today

best case: Faorzia is mafia, confirm VM's ability, one scum down
worst case: Faorzia and VM both innocent, both die. Unlikely, do the math

if ZM can't use his ability on Faorzia, then is mafia and lynch

I do not trust MD


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Everyone seems to be claiming these odd roles (such as multiple protective roles?) and I'm just sitting over here with my free move literally being to give someone 2 synergy points. That's it. No other effect, just a +2 synergy for my freebie


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also I used it on Faorzia/Kratos


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> seriously more later but I'm afraid my battery's going to die
> 
> actually I think that sounds like a very plausible action set
> 
> possible way to resolve this: ZM uses his power on Faorzia today
> 
> best case: Faorzia is mafia, confirm VM's ability, one scum down
> worst case: Faorzia and VM both innocent, both die. Unlikely, do the math
> 
> if ZM can't use his ability on Faorzia, then is mafia and lynch
> 
> I do not trust MD


Hmm. That's not a bad plan, but I thought the idea was that Kratos would use some sort of protection ability tonight and prevent kills? It won't work if that's the case. Either way, I agree that the moveset seems more plausible now that he's elaborated. 

As for not trusting me, well... I'll take that as a compliment, fufufu!



Wargle said:


> Also I used it on Faorzia/Kratos


Oh, goodie! If your power is to grant bonus Synergy, then Kratos should be able to confirm a sudden boost to Synergy on the night you used it. Seems believable.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

It shouldn't be that hard to figure out who I targeted.

As for powers, I block mafia kills. However, as you can tell, it has some disadvantages, like not being able to switch targets. Also, I too have a power like Kratos and Faorzia in that when I use it, it targets the whole town. But it's also hard for me to use it (Not 14 synergy, but still in the double digits), so I can't really use it any time soon. And I can't switch the target from Faorzia to anyone else *yet.*

Oh, and, uh... *Abstain*

That should about cover it...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, actually. I did get more synergy than I was expecting this past night. Wargle's claim would appear to hold up, then, assuming no one else has anything to add to that. (Someone should probably see how that squares up with the earlier synergy total tally, but still fighting with computer atm.)

And I can only guarantee no one will die at night. I have no ability to affect anything during the day. If ZM wants to daykill Faorzia (or whoever) he can go right ahead, I suppose.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, gonna start working this out; still haven't had the opportunity to read all the posts I missed, but here's how the numbers shake out thus far:

Kratos seems to be assuming there are three mafia left, but I think it's more likely there are two. Starting with four mafia and thirteen players would suck. Suuuuck. However, I could see three scum and a terrorist/alien or something along those lines.

Anyway, there are nine players left alive. I know me and Kratos are both innocent. I think Wargle's claim checks out, although I'll have to go back through and double-check.

At this point I think ZM's claim at least seems plausible, so I'll put it in the "possibly okay" pile. Likewise, Faorzia and Stryke, although they could easily just be colluding. That leaves only Autumn, ILS, and MD with absolutely no alibi.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

oops I missed MD's claim, I think that puts us down to ILS and Autumn unaccounted for


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				JackPK said:
			
		

> My Synergy total is 5, which is *off by 2 from what is accounted for*.


Yeah, I think Wargle's claim is quite well supported.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My first paid power stops a player from losing synergy points, unless they spend them to use their powers.

So there is a role around that can steal synergy points away from people apparently


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

iirc Faorzia claimed one, I also have one that does


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wrote out a long post, deleted it after reading back even farther in the thread...

I think MD is the most likely mafia candidate at this point.

MD's been pretty unhelpful throughout the game IMO--he's made and retracted various lynches, none of which have ultimately turned out to be mafia, which could either be overzealous lynch targeting or trying to get rid of extra innocents, and his roleclaim gives him a convenient reason for never having targeted a living player. He also might be trying to shift suspicion from Autumn eminently by pointing out the connection to support pokemon, but Autumn previously claimed she targeted him and Wargle in the early nights, and neither of them reported getting a support pokemon those nights. ILS has a MUCH stronger claim to the support pokemon IMO: he said he didn't target anyone N0 or N1 because busy, but would be able to participate starting with the next night; and lo, the first support pokemon showed up the next night, and I believe we've gotten a steady one/night since. This suggests that support pokemon are either free or one point for their creator to make, which means that, unless Autumn has multiple free or one-point actions, there's no way she could have targeted people the first two nights with something other than a support 'mon, and neither of her targets reported getting one. Granted, she also said she targeted Wargle, Wargle didn't die, and I don't think there's anything that contradicts that. Since she wasn't the one who actually claimed supporter, I consider her less suspicious than MD, but it also could be the case of a mafia trying to shift the suspicion off another scum and forgetting a previous lie.

So it's probably too late to get an actual lynch, but *Music Dragon* is my choice. Or ZM target MD, if people are still suspicious of him.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

yeah sorry i haven't been around, my internet died yesterday and i dont remember my tcod password offhand so i can't log in on my phone ._. (and i fear i'll forget it even more if i use "forgot password" lmao)

re: support pokémon: They're a free action and I know because I have it. I don't know why MD and Wargle have not said anything tbh but, yes. I know there's no reason to offhand believe this especially considering I _acted like I didn't know what the whole support thing was about_, but that's literally because when I saw people start talking about this being a super useful power I didn't want to roleclaim and put myself at risk.

It might also have something to do with the fact that I've been Mafia the last two games and had to lie my ass off the whole time and haven't gotten out of that mindset, idfk ._. but yeah, I'm the inventor role. I have enough Synergy to use one of my other actions now, I might do that tonight if they are decent (i forget what the fuck they are)

MD is super suspicious though tbh and i can't tell if because MD or because Mafia so I should just go ahead and cast a vote for *MD* eh? I guess. I dunno I have not been paying nearly enough attention besides from handing out lots of supports.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeahhhhh... *Music Dragon*


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

So just because my powers involve stealing from the dead, suddenly _I'm_ the bad guy!? I put years of hard work into getting my necromancy degree at necromancy college and now everyone's like "oh necromancy's bad", "it's ineffective"... Bah! Fools!

Fine! I'll vote to *abstain*, to save my own skin... but you do as you like. With me, the dead always find their way back, one way or another!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay not sure why the day's not over yet but sure, fine, *MD*, just to make sure something gets done.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. That's inconvenient... 

Well, at least the time extension means I can speak a few words before my untimely death. Once I die, you'll know that I was telling the truth about everything; try to find a way to make use of that information! For instance, it means I really wasn't lying about getting a Support Pokémon. Obviously that's not enough to prove Autumn's innocence by itself, but it's something, ehehe!

Good luck rooting out the bad guys. If you need me I'll be chilling in the morgue. Hehe, "chilling", get it?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

this makes me nervous but I'll change my vote to *Music Dragon*.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hehehe! Pile on!

Looks like my execution is getting delayed even further. I guess I'll share some more MD Words of Wisdom before I go! Remember what I am about to tell you.

Firstly: ILS and Negrek haven't roleclaimed as far as I can tell, so tomorrow you should all look into that, see if you can figure them out. I mean, Negrek was the one who started the "lynch MD" trend, which you'll soon find results in the death of an innocent. An honest mistake, perhaps. Make of it what you will.

Secondly: Trust nobody, not even yourself.

Thirdly: Wake up, sheeple! Kratos only lynched Superbird so they would _look_ innocent! Superbird sacrificed himself for the Illuminati cause, and Kratos is now orchestrating everything, with all you fools blindly following. Of _course_ Kratos has the power to prevent mafia kills tonight - it's because they're the mafia don! Some people around here are in cahoots, I tell you. Serious cahoots.

Fourthly: Goodbye, cruel world! At least I'm not the first person to die today, since Metallica Fanboy also seems to have passed away tragically. ZING! ... I'm kidding, I'm kidding. Sorry, that was mean. It's actually just me dying.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

My two cents for now:

I have a strong suspicion that either MD or ZM are the terrorist (assuming there is one). MD because of the constant deflection of blame. I'm not so sure now, because he could have easily blown up anyone (maybe he doesn't have enough synergy? I don't know). 

I'm leaning more towards ZM, though, because the role sounds supremely fishy and fits very well with the whole terrorist deal.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Constant deflection of blame!? What's that supposed to mean!? I'm changing my vote from abstain to *I liek Squirtles*! I'll show you deflection of blame, punk!


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Okay not sure why the day's not over yet


It's because my strong suits are punctuality and not getting hit with multiple deadlines at once.

Wroth with grief and struck by the sheer reality of the betrayal in their group, the Ferrum trainers straddle the lines between investigation, interrogation, and combat -- only this time, they clash not for competition or Synergy, but out of distrust. That way, no Grabs are barred, no Move is too violent to break out.

Some come out of the maelstrom more roughed up than others, but in the end, it is *Music Dragon* who ends up attracting all too much attention, after making some forward comment as to what he's been up to at night, apparently involving the corpses of the fallen and his faithful Gengar. Outrage yet proves a poor substitute for method, as by all eventual accounts, his shifty behavior was an oddity of its own, rather than an indication of deeper foul play. The culprits that they seek continue to lurk among their own, wearing subtler colors.

The sun falls beneath the distant waves of the horizon, and soon, the trainers will have to make landfall and subsequently dive, with nothing to show Nora for their efforts along the ride.

*Music Dragon, Gengar's trainer, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Augh... F-fools...!


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

At twilight, the trainers disembark on a relatively well-known isle, and from there, they venture beneath the raging waves of the far ocean. Their destination is visible from not very far below -- the sight of the sprawling underwater facility is rather unavoidable.

The hour of this arrival ends up being a rather late one, and there's no time for a proper rendezvous with the Blue Dome's gracious host. Instead, the worn wayfarers lodge in some hastily arranged rooms by the main observatory, praying that their meeting with Nora on the morrow will not be tainted by yet another murder under her hospitality.

Calamity eventually finds them, albeit not in the expected shape. They're only given a bit less than an hour before something goes incredibly haywire; some unknown, unidentified incident tore through the Blue Dome's whole structure. Viewports were busted open, flooding the observation rooms. Support stilts were twisted like wet towels, tipping floors all around the compound. Mayhem and watery hazards spread at an alarming rate.

Naturally, the guests of honor were thrown into panic, indecision, and even more discord than their now usual fare. They had little chance to make it unscathed through this peril, in their frenzied states. And yet, somehow, a few minutes in, they were delivered to safety... As they suddenly found themselves in some sort of cavern.

A quick headcount revealed that, miraculosuly, none of the group was lost to the dangers of the seafloor -- in fact, there was one person _more_ than there should be, as they found themselves in the company of the veteran trainer they'd been planning to meet with.

"My Gardevoir teleported us all here with her psychic powers," she explained. "This is the Phos Volcano. If you go further into these mountains, you'll find the Dragon's Nest. Look for a trainer called 'Jake' out there, and he'll help you out. As for me, I need to go back to the Blue Dome and make sure everyone else is safe. Good luck."

And thus, Nora and her partner Pokémon vanished into the ether, leaving the trainers with a long hike through sulphur-dense tunnels and gnashing peaks.

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, so everyone's here, yes? Looks like my action worked, then, phew.

...unfortunately that action is a roleblocking action, not a "protective" action per se, so if any of you were expecting some kind of feedback from whatever your action was, I assume you didn't get it. Sorry. :( S'part of why I'm glad people finally spoke up yesterday, because chances are no one got any new information last night and I wanted to be sure some stuff was actually on the table to discuss today. (If someone's action magically *did* go through somehow, then, uh. Hm. Anything to share, I guess?

I'm still kind of fighting with my computer atm, but briefly:

-I don't think we've had any kind of claim from ILS yet
-Some people didn't really buy ZM's claim; personally I don't think there's anything *unusual* about it, it sounds perfectly reasonable to me, but it's also very convenient so *shrug*
-Stryke and Faorzia both claim to also have some kind of game-wide/town-wide protective action??? I doubt that either one is a global roleblock like mine, and I'm not sure why we'd have three actions like that in one game, burst or no? So that's interesting.
-There was an idea floating around about ZM using his daykill action on Faorzia to see what happens. I'm not averse to that idea, but I'd also like to wait a bit and see if anyone else has anything to float before we potentially risk two innocents (I realize that's unlikely, but still).

okay back to laptop wrestling I just wanted to make my action clear, more thinking later


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

So, ya know how no one died tonight?

That might've been me.

Like I said, I block people from getting mafia kills. That is a power can extend to myself. I targeted and protected myself last night , and I think the mafia may have gone after me that night. Again, just a theory, but still.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

And I just read kratos post. Disregard that last one


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Okay, so everyone's here, yes? Looks like my action worked, then, phew.
> 
> ...unfortunately that action is a roleblocking action, not a "protective" action per se, so if any of you were expecting some kind of feedback from whatever your action was, I assume you didn't get it. Sorry. :( S'part of why I'm glad people finally spoke up yesterday, because chances are no one got any new information last night and I wanted to be sure some stuff was actually on the table to discuss today. (If someone's action magically *did* go through somehow, then, uh. Hm. Anything to share, I guess?


I take this to mean your roleblocking action blocked _everyone?_ I got mine blocked, and a specific message telling me it didn't go through.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Never got anything like that... maybe they DID target me??


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I didn't get a failure message, just the nightly update message with my Synergy bar.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Autumn said:


> I take this to mean your roleblocking action blocked _everyone?_ I got mine blocked, and a specific message telling me it didn't go through.


Yes, my action should have blocked literally everyone else. I assume you'd only get a message if you would normally get some kind of specific response, though? I mean, idk, but that's what would make sense to me. So, Stryke, if you haven't gotten any specific success messages before this point, I don't think it's unusual that you wouldn't get a failure message now.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

It was a message just saying "your support pokemon didnt go through which means you can send it again, it hasn't been lost to the void"


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Last night I tried roleblocking ZM because I was suspicious. 

I don't know why I didn't say this earlier (probably because I was too lazy), but my I can investigate dead people's last action. Naturally, I tried it out on Superbird... and it turned up nothing. He had targeted no one. I think that might means he's either the terrorist (if there is one) or he was just inactive.

Last night I tried to use that Synergy to block ZM, but it didn't go through (for obvious reasons). My roleblock only targets one person, by the way.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

okay but who are we gonna kill. seriously

I obviously haven't got a clue; any ideas?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

blargh I keep forgetting to check in.

quick note to say I tried to drain Autumn last night. Curiously enough I got no message saying it failed, just the usual synergy total (which remained the same). 

that's all I've got.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

wehhhhhhhh why would you do thaaaaaat


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

bc you said support pokemon were free so I figured you'd be ok without some synergy? also if I targeted you, you would get some anyway right


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

actually i have a non free action (which i tried to use last night but couldnt) lets me send someone a support pokemon and they actually get to see what it does so


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

//casually sits in corner and reflects on life


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

lol it ok, when i say i couldnt use it last night thats because of the blocking action


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.* Although, if you guys can't come up with a lynchee 'til then, just leave it up to me, eh?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh my random lynch that's very much not what we want, but activity is kinda sucky right now :c


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, well, there really hasn't been much to talk about this Day :P

Although, on the subject of me targeting Faorzia, I don't think that's a good idea, as she's  apparently kinda covered by Stryke, as being protected a couple nights ago when there wasn't a kill, and nobody's contradicted that so I have to assume that that's legit.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Out of curiosity, did ILS block anyone on the night there was no death (don't remember which it was, sorry), and if so, who?

My head's really not on straight at the moment because I'm so tired, so that's the only idea I have atm, sorry.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Just wanted to say I did NOT target Faorzia last night. I used a different move.

Yep that's all. Thank you, good day.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Out of curiosity, did ILS block anyone on the night there was no death (don't remember which it was, sorry), and if so, who?


The day where the flavor was about a destroyed gym or something? I think I blocked Negrek that night, not sure.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Stryke said:


> Just wanted to say I did NOT target Faorzia last night. I used a different move.
> 
> Yep that's all. Thank you, good day.


...That's it? We're hurting for information here and you're not going to elaborate on this?

As for Stryke protecting Faorzia, ZM, I mean, why would someone have to "contradict" that for that to be the reason we had no death? It could've been because Stryke blocked Negrek, or it could've been because my primary actions are pseudo-protective actions and I protected my target from a kill that night. Jack could've done something before he died, for that matter; we'll never know. It's not really the kind of action you can easily contradict, but it's also hardly the only explanation. (Unless I'm misunderstanding what you meant by that?)

So yeah, I don't really see Stryke's alleged protection as any reason to absolve Faorzia of suspicion. I also don't get the best vibes from that "I did something else last night" with no explanation when we really need to be figuring out our options here. (I mean, thanks to my action whatever it was probably didn't actually _happen_, but why would you not share what it was you attempted to do?)

If Stryke is telling the truth, he sounds more useful to keep around. So I'm gonna go back to what I said yesterday and *lynch Faorzia*. I want this cleared up, man, and at this point I see no reason not to.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I didn't think it was important, but I used my 4-point synergy move, which functions identically to my free move except i can target myself with it. And guess who i targeted? Yeah, I protected myself.

Sorry for any wrongdoing here, any other questions?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I actually agree on the thing with stryke being more helpful. literally all I can do rn is help outnumber mafia my powers are not very useful

throwing in an *abstain* here to try 'n save my butt anyway


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> ...That's it? We're hurting for information here and you're not going to elaborate on this?
> 
> As for Stryke protecting Faorzia, ZM, I mean, why would someone have to "contradict" that for that to be the reason we had no death? It could've been because Stryke blocked Negrek, or it could've been because my primary actions are pseudo-protective actions and I protected my target from a kill that night. Jack could've done something before he died, for that matter; we'll never know. It's not really the kind of action you can easily contradict, but it's also hardly the only explanation. (Unless I'm misunderstanding what you meant by that?)
> 
> So yeah, I don't really see Stryke's alleged protection as any reason to absolve Faorzia of suspicion. I also don't get the best vibes from that "I did something else last night" with no explanation when we really need to be figuring out our options here. (I mean, thanks to my action whatever it was probably didn't actually _happen_, but why would you not share what it was you attempted to do?)
> 
> If Stryke is telling the truth, he sounds more useful to keep around. So I'm gonna go back to what I said yesterday and *lynch Faorzia*. I want this cleared up, man, and at this point I see no reason not to.


I don't think I wrote that very clearly, let me try to explain my thought processes better. What I'm meaning on that is, on N2 we didn't have a kill. Nobody provided any explanation for what happened until a couple Days later, when Stryke claims to have been protecting Faorzia. Nobody else expounded on that, whether to agree or disagree, so it had seemed to me that it was generally accepted as to be what happened. _Now_ there seems to be a couple of other claims, but there weren't when I wrote that post.
Though, ILS' claim seems to be peculiar. He claims he blocked Negrek that night, but he didn't say anything. When you're a Roleblocker, that's kinda a Big Thing that you've been waiting for, when you block someone and there's no deaths the next Day. You're supposed to go out and tell the world, and everybody discusses, Negrek shows up to defend their case, and a couple people probably give a few explanations for what might have happened that Night (considering what we know right now). Then people decide whether or not to lynch Negrek, someone else, or abstain. Instead we get an offhanded remark two or three Days later, and to me it seems fishy.
There doesn't seem to be any particular reason on _why_ we've been gunning for Faorzia the last two Days, but I think there's some basis for lynching *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

There's also the fact that he hasn't targeted me once in the entire game, so the only reason I can think of that he would say that is to try to frame me.

*I liek Squirtles*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hm... yeah, I can agree with that. Something about Stryke and Faorzia still isn't sitting right with me, but I admit it's mostly gut and I can't substantiate it. *I liek Squirtles* it is for now.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I feel like a roleblocker would repeat his block if there was a no death, to see if he actually caused it. Did *ILS* claim targets back on those days, or is that the first time?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Still rattled by the Blue Dome disaster -- or, in some cases perhaps, feigning trauma to avoid standing out -- the Ferrum battlers fared their mountain trek without sharing even a word along the way. Silent, but watching each other's every move, the group remained intact as they arrived at a path of ancient stone steps, greeted by the distant sight of a gargantuan Rayquaza statue.

They climbed up to the solemn altar at the peak, where another master trainer had been awaiting them. Wearing a disappointed expression, he wasted no time to make his point clear. "Lucario senses an evil aura in your group," Jake stated plainly. "We can't help you until this danger subsides."

One trainer voluntarily underwent the Aura Pokémon's divinations, and then a few more followed. *I Liek Squirtles* was the first to staunchly refuse the spiritual investigation, casting suspicion on its validity and denouncing it as a violation of his rights and free will as an American. His uncooperativity garnered swift suspicion, and that last word utterly puzzled the Ferrum denizens. One knowing nod, and all of a sudden, many Pokémon were set on the outlier, with great prejudice.

...

"That was _not_ how this was supposed to go."

Lucario's stared straight ahead, eyeing the remaining trainers as they journeyed downhill.

"I thought that setting them against each other over such a silly claim would eventually have to get them to turn against me -- together. They were supposed to learn to trust one another. Instead, they... they just about lynched one of their own! How can we bring the Gaia Power back like this...?"

Lucario's gaze shifted back to its master as it growled dryly.

"What's that? You actually did sense an evil aura? ... On the one they killed? But there could still be more? ... Oh, no. I may have made a terrible mistake. I shouldn't have sent them _that_ way."

*I Liek Squirtles, Chandelure's trainer, is dead. He was mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Apologies for the slight delay.

Whatever malice still lurks in the heart of the group, it must have been thorougly worn by the nonstop hikes of the last few days; the roll calls have continuously brought no further bad news to bear. In that regard, the trainers are perhaps tempting fate when they finally stop to rest by the soothing, sprawling pastures of verdant Tellur Town.

Still, the investigative work is far from over -- regardless of whether the Ferrum battlers choose to continue chasing the phantasms hidden among them, they must decide on a general course of action as leads run dry and Gaia Power continues to fade.

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

...Right... Anyone do anything interesting? I went ahead again with my free power, since my paid ones aren't too great imo


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I protected myself again... maybe that's why no one died?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I targeted ZM with the draining move I have and got a net loss in synergy :/


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

i gave a person a support pokemon and used the move that lets them know what it did. I'm not gonna say who in case the person i gave it to wants to keep it secret for their sake.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Faorzia said:


> I targeted ZM with the draining move I have and got a net loss in synergy :/


Why would you drain ZM? He kept saying he had no synergy, and there was no evidence that he ever targeted anyone.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Why would you drain ZM? He kept saying he had no synergy, and there was no evidence that he ever targeted anyone.


Maybe to try to verify my claims? After all, information is pretty crucial rn. If I had been lying and Faorzia got back, say, four or five synergy, it would be indicative that something's amiss, at the least. Although I find it pretty funny that she actually _lost_ synergy from that.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Partly for the reason ZM said above (but gah, man, the fact that I got back so little is kinda frustrating) and partly because earlier he did say he can do something productive for free. 

tbh I don't even know whether to target anyone at all? bc it seems like I'm doing more harm that good :/


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

so far I've been trying to target people that can still do stuff for free, so here's the quoted reasoning on why I went for zm. 

although I don't know how necessary my burst power will be? I will stop draining until further notice 

anyway on to the evidence in case you are Not Convinced and I need to defend myself from almighty Kratos. bolded stuff is bolded by me.



Zero Moment said:


> I don't say much of anything because there's nothing for me to talk about :P
> Also, I haven't targeted anyone because *I don't have a night action for my "free move".*





Zero Moment said:


> Since we're getting to the part of the game where people are going to need to start claiming, I think I'll go ahead. Looking at my moves together, it appears that I'm a modified Desperado. With what that entails, using my *day action* hasn't been a good idea so far.





Zero Moment said:


> My 3- and 7-cost moves are a self-protection and a* modifier to my free move. I don't get a real night action *until my 10-cost burst, but that's pretty far away.
> I wonder what everyone else's roles are that make mine so . After all, it's not like we don't have Vigilantes in almost every game.


so you do have a free move that apparently only works in the daytime, right. your desperado thing will still work? hopefully I have not crippled you

idk man like I said I'm not gonna be trying another drain for the rest of the game, unless told to.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yes, I'm fine.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm still leery about the drainer claim.

Not that I don't believe it exists, I'm positive Faorzia is telling the truth on that, I'm just suspicious since my first paid power is to _stop_ that drain, and I still haven't figured out why we'd be on the same side if our powers counter each other so adversarially


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



> so far I've been trying to target people that can still do stuff for free, so here's the quoted reasoning on why I went for zm.


I... guess, but it still seems weird to me to choose someone who had claimed low synergy if you were at all hoping to use your burst power. I suppose it's good to know ZM hasn't secretly been sitting on a huge hoard of synergy and lying about it.

At this point, I feel pretty confident that Wargle, Autumn, and Kratos Aurion aren't mafia, which leaves only Faorzia, Stryke, and ZM among the suspects. At this point, there isn't a lot to go on, but in the interest of getting *something* done today, I'll nominate *Faorzia*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

agh sorry I spent all yesterday doing stuff and I'm still tired. I guess the one nice thing about slow games is that at least it's easy to catch up???

Anyway. Last night I used my three-point action, which is to both protect and roleblock another player (like a jailkeeper). I chose to jailkeep Faorzia. As you can see, there was no kill. Now, I can't prove that was because I stopped her from killing another player. It is possible that she was actually the target and I _protected_ her instead, although I figure that's unlikely because I don't think she'd be a high-priority mafia target and that I'm reasonably sure most of the rest of the claims so far have been truthful. It's also possible that the mafia went after Stryke, if he's telling the truth about protecting himself.

But as I implied above, I'm confident that Autumn is telling the truth about being the inventor, and I'm confident that Wargle is telling the truth about being able to hand out synergy (which means her statement about having an action that specifically counters draining probably also holds up). I know Negrek hasn't been using killing actions because I've been redirecting her action to myself on most nights, and clearly I'm not dead. ZM and Stryke are still question marks—ZM's claim, while believable, is very convenient, and Stryke's big action being so similar to mine still rings strange. But between last night's jailkeeping, the weird targeting claim, and the fact that the claim of having both a draining action and some kind of global protective action seems like an odd combination... yeah.

Sorry, *Faorzia*, but I'm putting my vote there and leaving it this time. If we're wrong, hey, we should still be good to last another day and see what's up with ZM and Stryke.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

To hopefully regain everyones trust, I shall reveal my big action and what it does:

So its like this: Say hypothetically I use my burst (yes, its my burst action) tonight. Everything proceeds as normal, someone dies, or not, and we discuss. But the next night, _no one can get mafia killed at all for that night._ I didn't want to reveal it because I knew the mafia would take me out as soon as they heard it because I'm a threat. (Wow, I'm a THREAT. That makes me seem edgy and rebellious.... but I digress)

So, there you have it. With that, I've revealed what all my powers do.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Stryke, yours is exactly like mine except with a time delay??

so rn I am kinda useless. Although if I was jailed last night, that would be another explanation for the synergy drop.

I'm p okay with being lynched today actually, can't do much at any rate. Still gonna *abstain* on principle, but looks like I'm over and out.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

How would being jailed explain a synergy drop?


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

don't you consume synergy when you use an action regardless of whether it goes through or not?

ok I typed this post about five minutes ago and coming back to it I realize that kratos's previous global block sets a different precedent

I'm obviously good at logic never mind


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not sure about the stability of the Internet connection over the next ten days, on a cruise ship right now and the WiFi minutes are super overpriced so I'll have to rely on the 4G.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

So uh, I think that we're all pretty much agreed on *Faorzia* based on the collective evidence?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Short on paths of action, the group tried to brainstorm, sitting on a lush, grassy field. One of them chimed in with an unusual suggestion. "We could just all surrender to Big Brother," she remarked offhand. "... Or, you know. To Pikachu's cuteness! Pika pika?"

Suspicion of *Faorzia* grew rapidly, and indeed, a focused investigation would later reveal her nefarious plans, unrelated to the disappearance of Gaia Power, but still a relief to avoid. And yet, perhaps the next to be suspected should be whoever it was that came up with the particularly gruesome execution method involving a water wheel.

*Faorzia, Pikachu's trainer, is dead. She was neither innocent nor mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I love water wheels


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Once again, the Ferrum battlers set foot on exotic, unbeaten roads. Following Jake's directives, they make their way through unlit, marshy forests, looking for the site where the previous incident with Gaia Power had come to a head.

Never seeming to find even a trace of the Shadow Synergy Stone, each member of the group eyes the others warily, as if choked by doubts that linger in the fog and the shadows. For the first few hours so, however, no one seems to have taken to foul play...

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

At this point, I think I like one of Negrek's earlier ideas. ZM targets Stryke for a daykill. If Stryke is mafia, town should win. If ZM can't/won't kill him, he's lying scum and we lynch him for the win. If they're somehow both innocents after all this, we still have the rest of the day phase to figure out which of the three of you left has played a frankly amazing game and betrayed us all, eh?

Other suggestions are welcome, of course, but I don't see much reason not to go ahead with this and wrap things up.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> At this point, I think I like one of Negrek's earlier ideas. ZM targets Stryke for a daykill. If Stryke is mafia, town should win. If ZM can't/won't kill him, he's lying scum and we lynch him for the win. If they're somehow both innocents after all this, we still have the rest of the day phase to figure out which of the three of you left has played a frankly amazing game and betrayed us all, eh?
> 
> Other suggestions are welcome, of course, but I don't see much reason not to go ahead with this and wrap things up.


actually that sounds legit

I might have more of an opinion if I'd paid more attention to this game ._. im sorry i feel like a horrible player except just anytime theres a Big Event its been when i dont have the mental facilities to pay attention and then i dont come back about it......... but yeah this seems like a Plan.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



> At this point, I think I like one of Negrek's earlier ideas. ZM targets Stryke for a daykill. If Stryke is mafia, town should win. If ZM can't/won't kill him, he's lying scum and we lynch him for the win. If they're somehow both innocents after all this, we still have the rest of the day phase to figure out which of the three of you left has played a frankly amazing game and betrayed us all, eh?


I support this plan.


----------



## Stryke

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I support this plan as well.

I could tell you that I'm an innocent (and I am), but you probably won't believe me. I knew I was going to get lynched at some point, and if I don't, the remaining mafiosi will, because the past two nights, I protected myself, and the past two nights, no one has died, so they're definitely going after me. So it's inevitable. ZM, feel free to use your power whenever you want

TL;DR: I'm going to die either today or tonight, so I might as well get it over with.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hm, I got a Espeon last night, as well as my first Synergy Point. Fitting, to get it on the last Day Phase.
Interesting game we've had. One Mafiosi was inactive, another with a bad alibi. Then we have Faorzia, who seemed to be suspicious to everyone but me, and ended up being member of a third party.
I wonder what all these support pokémon do.
Ah well.
*Slash Kratos Aurion*

Enjoy your life, Stryke.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

Perhaps losing their wits, perhaps making difficult decisions, the trainers begin speaking of more plans to finally settle the evil rotting within their group. They make plans for dying and killing as they see necessary. But they never seem to reach an agreement as to whose plan would be the right one, and in the bleak heat of the moment, some of them begin to shift their thoughts towards murdering over dissent.

By the time it all comes to a head, a Weavile's carcass is plunged through both of a Garchomp's claws, sporting a crooked smirk even as death approached; and as if to synergically match the Pokémon, Kratos Aurion's hands brutally attempt to choke the life out of Zero Moment, his last drifting sight being a sudden flash of horror in his attacker's eyes.

"Meheheh... Worth it..."

As the last conspirator's Battle AR flashed out, his executioner sprinted away, fraught to the core with doubt and regret. Along with his partner Pokémon, he was lost to the woods that day, his fate left unknown and uncertain to all and sundry forever, but naturally, it was unlikely to have ended in a joy ride.

Somehow, the few remaining trainers could feel a spark of Synergy coming on as the deed happened -- as if the lethal struggle had started to awaken Gaia Power once again. With a knowing nod, they all rushed back to Ferrum proper.

The League as a whole breathed a sigh of relief as Sceptile, Pikachu Libre, Machamp, and a healed Mewtwo exchanged blows in the timeless Ferrum Stadium, each sporting strike steadily returning glorious glow to the Synergy Stone.

-----

*Zero Moment, Weavile's trainer, is dead. He was mafia.

Kratos Aurion, Garchomp's trainer, is dead. He was innocent.

Town wins!*

Give me a few to get the endgame goodies rolling, as this was, obviously, not exactly a precisely scheduled finish.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

(whoops, pardon the pronoun typo up there)



Spoiler: Role PM log



[hide=ILS]
*Trainer Name:* I Liek Scythers
*Partner Pokémon:* Chandelure
*Motto:* "Why is Chandelure in this game", they said. "This makes no sense", they said.







*Mafia* alignment. Objective: Eliminate non-mafia players until 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned.
Known ally: *Superbird and Blaziken*. Player can communicate privately with all known allies.

*Move List*
-*Hex*(Free Move): Targets and kills a player. Only one mafia-aligned player can use their Free Move in each Night Phase.
-*Smog*(Cost-1 Synergy Point): Targets a player and prevents them from using night actions for this Night.
-*Flame Burst*(Cost-4 Synergy Points): Targets a player and empties their Synergy Gauge. This goes after other night actions and won't prevent a player from paying the Synergy Cost of any powers they are attempting to use in this Night.
-*Final Flicker*(Burst Power/Cost-9 Synergy Points): Empties the Synergy Gauges of all living players, except the user of this power. This goes after other night actions and won't prevent a player from paying the Synergy Cost of any powers they are attempting to use in this Night.





Spoiler: Zero Moment



*Trainer Name:* Zero Moment
*Partner Pokémon:* Weavile
*Motto:* As long as there's trouble!







*Mafia* alignment. Objective: Eliminate non-mafia players until 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned.
No known allies. Cannot communicate privately with other players.

*Move List*
-*Taunt~Night Slash*(Free Move): Can be used once in the game during the Day Phase by posting the bolded command "*Slash [player]*". When this power is used, the designated player and the user of this power are both killed.
-*Fake Out*(Cost-3 Synergy Points): Can be used once in the game during the Day Phase by sending an activation PM. Designates a player that someone other than this power's user has voted to lynch. That player is immediately lynched, ending the Day Phase.
-*Signal Slash*(Cost-7 Synergy Points): By using this power in a Night Phase, the user discovers the identity of other Mafia-aligned players and gains the ability to communicate privately with them, at the end of the Night Phase.
-*Sonic Slasher*(Burst Power/Cost-10 Synergy Points): After this power is used in a Night Phase, the user can activate Taunt~Night Slash by sending a PM instead of posting a bolded command, and will not be killed when using that power.





Spoiler: Negrek



*Trainer Name:* Negrek
*Partner Pokémon:* Sceptile
*Motto:* To hide in the trees, raise a great forest.







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Leech Seed*(Free Move): Targets a player and, at the end of the Night Phase, bonds with them. You can communicate privately with players that you are bonded to, but they will die if you do. You will die if you are not bonded to any players at the end of a Night Phase. You can only be bonded to up to two players at a time.
-*Giga Drain*(Cost-2 Synergy Points): Targets a player and switches the amount of Synergy Points in their Gauge with that of this power's user. This goes after other night actions and won't prevent a player from paying the Synergy Cost of any powers they are attempting to use in this Night.
-*Detect*(Cost-6 Synergy Points): During this Night Phase, players bonded to you will not die if you do, and you will not die if you are bonded to no players at the end of the Night Phase.
-*Forest's Rebirth*(Burst Power/Cost-11 Synergy Points): Targets a dead player and revives them.





Spoiler: Music Dragon



*Trainer Name:* Music Dragon
*Partner Pokémon:* Gengar
*Motto:* The dead tell no lies!







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Permeate*(Free Move): Targets a dead player and takes up to three Synergy Points from their Synergy Gauge.
-*Shadow Sneak*(Cost-2 Synergy Points): Targets a dead player. At the end of the Night Phase, the user of this power discovers that player's Free Move.
-*Shadow Stealth*(Cost-6 Synergy Points): Targets a dead player. At the end of the Night Phase, the user of this power discovers that player's move list, except for their Burst Power.
-*Shadow Burst*(Burst Power/Cost-11 Synergy Points): Activated during the Day Phase. Target a dead player. At the beginning of the next Night Phase, if the user of this power is alive, they will discover that player's Burst Power and use it.





Spoiler: Vipera Magnifica



*Trainer Name:* Vipera Magnifica
*Partner Pokémon:* Braixen
*Motto:* Nothing gets past a magician's eye!







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Psybeam Setup*(Free Move): Targets a player and places a Psybeam marker on them.
-*Psybeam*(Cost-3 Synergy Points): Removes a Psybeam marker from a player and discovers that player's alignment.
-*Sunny Day~Psybeam Setup*(Cost-5 Synergy Points): Targets two players and places Psybeam markers on each of them.
-*Psyfirecracker*(Burst Power/Cost-12 Synergy Points): Removes all Psybeam markers in the game and publically reveals the alignment of each player that had one.





Spoiler: Stryke



*Trainer Name:* Stryke
*Partner Pokémon:* Shadow Mewtwo
*Motto:* Must... Protect...







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Reflect*(Free Move): Targets a player other than oneself and prevents them from being killed during this Night Phase. Once this power has been used, whenever it's used again, it has to target the same player as before, as long as that player is alive.
-*Teleport*(Cost-4 Synergy Points): Targets a player and prevents them from being killed during this Night Phase. Can target oneself. Different players can be targeted by this power each time it's used.
-*Miracle Eye*(Cost-7 Synergy Points): Designates a player and makes it so that player is the one that must be targeted when using the free move.
-*Dark Colosseum*(Burst Power/Cost-11 Synergy Points): After this power is used, as soon as a player dies in the game, no players will die during the Phase after that death.





Spoiler: Autumn



*Trainer Name:* Autumn
*Partner Pokémon:* Pikachu Libre
*Motto:* The audience should also get in on the fun!







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Appeal*(Free Move): Targets a player other than self and gives them a Support Pokémon, picked by this power's user. The same Support Pokémon can't be given out twice until all others have been given out at least once. If a Support Pokémon given out by this player was on the left side of the list, the next one must be on the right side of the list, and vice-versa.
-*Announce*(Cost-3 Synergy Points): Targets a player other than self and gives them a Support Pokémon, picked by this power's user. Additionally, the player receiving the Support Pokémon discovers that Support Pokémon's effect. The limitations on the Support Pokémon given out are the same as those of Appeal.
-*Audience Lifeline*(Cost-7 Synergy Points): The user of this power discovers the effects of all Support Pokémon in the game.
-*Thunderclap Fiesta*(Burst Power/Cost-10 Synergy Points): Gives each living player in the game a Support Pokémon, each one specified by the player. The restrictions from Appeal and Announce aren't applied, and this move is disregarded for those moves's limitations.

*Support Pokémon mechanic:* When a player has a Support Pokémon, they can use its power in lieu of any regular night action. Using a Support Pokémon does not increase the user's Synergy, but a player targeted by a Support Pokémon still gains Synergy. All Support Pokémon are used by targeting a different, living player, although some will not affect the targeted player.
*Support Pokémon Set:*
-Jirachi | Whimsicott
-Farfetch'd | Electrode
-Pachirisu | Magikarp
-Espeon | Umbreon
-Magneton | Quagsire​


Spoiler: Support Pokémon's effects



-JIRACHI's Doom Desire: This Night Phase, Town-aligned players cannot target this Support Pokémon's user with night actions. | WHIMSICOTT's Substitute: The targeted player cannot be killed during this Night Phase.
-FARFETCH'D's Fury Cutter: The targeted player dies. | ELECTRODE's Explosion: This Support Pokémon's user dies.
-PACHIRISU's Swagger: This Support Pokémon's user will return alarming results to any roles attempting to gather information about them during this Night Phase. | MAGIKARP's Rattled: This Support Pokémon's user discovers the identity of any players who targeted the targeted player.
-ESPEON's Morning Sun: In the Day Phase after this Support Pokémon is used, its user's vote in the Day poll counts as two votes.  | UMBREON's Moonlight: This Support Pokémon's user gains 3 Synergy Points.
-MAGNETON's Magnet Pull: This Night Phase, powers targeting this Support Pokémon's user will target the targeted player instead, and vice-versa. | QUAGSIRE's Mud Bomb: In the next Night Phase after the current one, this Support Pokémon's user will not activate night actions successfully.








Spoiler: Kratos Aurion



*Trainer Name:* Kratos Aurion
*Partner Pokémon:* Garchomp
*Motto:* Stop and drop to the ground!







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Dig Grab*(Free Move): Targets a player other than self and prevents that player from being targeted by other night actions during this Night Phase. Additionally, the targeted player's night actions will target this power's user.
-*Sand Tomb*(Cost-3 Synergy Points): Targets a player other than self and prevents that player from being targeted by other night actions during this Night Phase. Additionally, the targeted player cannot activate night actions.
-*Stone Edge*(Cost-7 Synergy Points): Targets a player other than self and prevents that player from being targeted by other night actions during this Night Phase. The targeted player's night action is not affected.
-*Outrage Smasher*(Burst Power/Cost-10 Synergy Points): No other night actions will activate in this Night Phase.





Spoiler: JackPK



*Trainer Name:* JackPK
*Partner Pokémon:* Suicune
*Motto:* The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind.







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Hail*(Free Move): Targets a player and discovers whether that player used a night action during this Night Phase.
-*Icy Wind*(Cost-2 Synergy Points): Targets a player and discovers who, if anyone, that player targeted with night actions during this Night Phase.
-*Blizzard*(Cost-6 Synergy Points): Targets a player and discovers who, if anyone, that player targeted with night actions during this Night Phase, as well as the nature of the night action used by that player (as a killing, informative, healing, disruptive, support, voting, or other type of action).
-*True Sheer Cold*(Burst Power/Cost-12 Synergy Points): Discovers who has used targeting night actions in this Night Phase, as well as the target(s) of each of those actions.





Spoiler: Butterfree



*Trainer Name:* Butterfree
*Partner Pokémon:* Charizard
*Motto:* Even my allies fear me! ... And that's... good?







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Roaring Steps*: This power is always active unless prevented from activating. While this power is active, the player that has it will return alarming results to information-gathering roles.
-*Flying Stance*(Cost-2 Synergy Points): When activating this power during a Night Phase, choose between alignment and night action. During this Night Phase, the specified information will be returned correctly to information-gathering roles.
-*Glide*(Cost-5 Synergy Points): Roaring Steps will be inactive during this Night Phase.
-*Searing Shift*(Burst Power/Cost-9 Synergy Points): Targets a player. The user of this power and that player swap their Move Lists. Some players will not be affected by this power (in that case, you will be informed before the end of the Night and prompted to choose another target). By expending 3 additional Synergy Points, the user of this power can target a dead player with this power.





Spoiler: Superbird



*Trainer Name:* Superbird
*Partner Pokémon:* Blaziken
*Motto:* They can't find out what you're up to if you kick them in the head first.







*Mafia* alignment. Objective: Eliminate non-mafia players until 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned.
Known ally: *I Liek Scythers and Chandelure*. Player can communicate privately with all known allies.

*Move List*
-*Sky Uppercut*(Free Move): Targets and kills a player. Only one mafia-aligned player can use their Free Move in each Night Phase.
-*Distraction Kick*(Cost-1 Synergy Point): Targets a player. During this Night Phase, any information that player is attempting to gather will be replaced by a message specified by this power's user (eg, if the message is "Mafia", then a role discovering alignments will discover "Mafia" instead, and a role discovering information about night actions will discover "Mafia" instead of the relevant information, and so on forth).
-*Heat Wave*(Cost-4 Synergy Points): Targets a player. Choose between alignment and night action. During this Night Phase, the targeted player will return the chosen information incorrectly to information-gathering roles, giving the most alarming results possible instead.
-*Gatling Distraction Kicks*(Burst Power/Cost-9 Synergy Points): When using this power, provide, for at least one of the following categories and as many of them as you'd like, a piece of information to be delivered to the inforoles that might seek it: an alignment; up to 5 players as having targeted someone; up to 5 players as being targeted by someone; a yes-or-no answer; and a Day message. Your false information needs not correspond to any actual existing possibility in the game (so you can, for example, fill in the yes-or-no answer with "mayonnaise") -- the categories are only relevant in the sense of what role is seeking them (so, in the example given, an Oracle's question would be answered as "mayonnaise", even though it would normally be answered as "yes" or "no"; however, a Cop's alignment check would not return "mayonnaise" as well unless you were to also fill that into the alignment field).





Spoiler: Faorzia



*Trainer Name:* Faorzia
*Partner Pokémon:* Pikachu
*Motto:* Why fight, when you can worship Pikachu instead?







*Self* alignment (Innocent on inspection). Objective: Use the power Volt Shock Domination.

*Move List*
-*Thunder Armor*(Free Move): During this Night Phase, the user of this power cannot be killed, and they cannot lose Synergy Points. During the next Day Phase, the user of this power cannot be killed, except by being lynched. During this Night Phase, players attempting to gather information about the user of this power will instead receive alarming information.
-*Nuzzle*(Cost-2 Synergy Point): Targets a player. That player's Synergy Gauge is emptied, and all of the Synergy Points they had go into the Synergy Gauge of this power's user.
-*Thunder Storm*(Cost-6 Synergy Points): Halves the Synergy Gauges of all living players (rounding up) and gains Synergy Points equal to the amount of Synergy Points removed from other players this way.
-*Volt Shock Domination*(Burst Power/Cost-14 Synergy Points): When this power is used in a Night Phase, the user wins the game, and all other players lose. If this power has been properly initiated, it will take effect immediately and will not be affected by other powers used in the same Night Phase.





Spoiler: Wargle



*Trainer Name:* Wargle
*Partner Pokémon:* Machamp
*Motto:* Let's all get beefy!







*Innocent* alignment. Objective: Eliminate all scum-aligned players.

*Move List*
-*Wake-Up Slap*(Free Move): Targets a player and adds 2 points to their Synergy Gauge. Cannot be used on self.
-*Scary Face*(Cost-2 Synergy Points): Targets a player. During this Night Phase, that player cannot lose Synergy Points, except by expending them to use powers.
-*Bulk Up*(Cost-5 Synergy Points): Adds 2 points to the Synergy Gauges of all other living players.
-*Dynamic Bulk Up*(Burst Power/Cost-12 Synergy Points): Adds points to the Synergy Gauges of all other living players, up to the cost of each affected player's Burst Power.


[/hide]



Spoiler: Action log






Spoiler: Night Zero



=NIGHT ZERO=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-0 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-0 | Music Dragon-0 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-0 | Autumn-0 | Kratos Aurion-0 | JackPK-0 | Butterfree-0 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-0 | Wargle-0)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) does not use a move.
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) used Reflect on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) is protected from night kills this Night. Reflect is now locked onto Faorzia(Pikachu). (Synergy: Stryke+1, Faorzia+1)
Faorzia(Pikachu) does not use a move.
ILS(Chandelure) used Hex on Butterfree(Charizard). Butterfree(Charizard) is bleeding. (Synergy: ILS+1, Butterfree+1)
Superbird(Blaziken) does not use a move.
Butterfree(Charizard) does not use a move.
Music Dragon(Gengar) does not use a move.
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) used Appeal on Music Dragon(Gengar). Music Dragon(Gengar) now has the Support Pokémon Quagsire. (Synergy: Autumn+1, Music Dragon+1)
Vipera Magnifica(Braixen) used Psybeam Setup on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) now has a Psybeam marker. (Synergy: Vipera Magnifica+1, Kratos Aurion+1)
Negrek(Sceptile) used Leech Seed on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Negrek(Sceptile) will bond with Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) at the end of the night. (Synergy: Negrek+1, Kratos Aurion+1)
Wargle(Machamp) used Wake-Up Slap on Butterfree(Charizard). Butterfree(Charizard) gains Synergy Points. (Synergy: Wargle+1, Butterfree+3)
JackPK(Suicune) used Hail on Butterfree(Charizard). At the end of the night, JackPK(Suicune) will discover whether Butterfree(Charizard) used a night action. (Synergy: JackPK+1, Butterfree+1)
END OF NIGHT: Butterfree(Charizard) dies. Music Dragon(Gengar) receives the Support Pokémon, Quagsire. Negrek(Sceptile) and Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) are bonded. JackPK(Suicune) discovers whether Butterfree(Charizard) used a night action this night, but due to Roaring Steps, the information is falsified into a "yes".

(Final Synergy: ILS-1 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-1 | Music Dragon-1 | Vipera Magnifica-1 | Stryke-1 | Autumn-1 | Kratos Aurion-2 | JackPK-1 | Butterfree-5 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-1 | Wargle-1)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire)





Spoiler: Day/Night One



=DAY ONE=

No one is lynched.

=NIGHT ONE=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-1 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-1 | Music Dragon-1 | Vipera Magnifica-1 | Stryke-1 | Autumn-1 | Kratos Aurion-2 | JackPK-1 | Butterfree-5 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-1 | Wargle-1)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used Dig Grab on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) will not be targeted by night actions this Night. If Negrek(Sceptile) uses a night action this night, it will target Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) used Reflect on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) is protected from night kills this Night. (Synergy: Stryke+1, Faorzia+1)
Faorzia(Pikachu) does not use a move.
ILS(Chandelure) does not use a move.
Superbird(Blaziken) used Sky Uppercut on Vipera Magnifica(Braixen). Vipera Magnifica(Braixen) is bleeding. (Synergy: Superbird+1, Vipera Magnifica+1)
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) used Appeal on Wargle(Machamp). Wargle(Machamp) now has the Support Pokémon Farfetch'd. (Synergy: Autumn+1, Wargle+1)
Vipera Magnifica(Braixen) used Psybeam Setup on Music Dragon(Gengar). Music Dragon(Gengar) now has a Psybeam marker. (Synergy: Vipera Magnifica+1, Music Dragon+1)
Negrek(Sceptile) attempted to use Leech Seed on Autumn(Pikachu Libre), but due to Dig Grab, the power targets Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) instead. As Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) is already bonded to Negrek(Sceptile), the move has no effect. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Wargle(Machamp) used Wake-Up Slap on JackPK(Suicune). JackPK(Suicune) gains Synergy Points. (Synergy: Wargle+1, JackPK+3)
Music Dragon(Gengar) used Permeate on Butterfree(Charizard). Music Dragon(Gengar) takes Synergy Points from Butterfree(Charizard)'s Synergy Gauge. (Synergy: Music Dragon+3, Butterfree-3)
JackPK(Suicune) used Hail on Music Dragon(Gengar). At the end of the night, JackPK(Suicune) will discover whether Music Dragon(Gengar) used a night action. (Synergy: JackPK+1, Music Dragon+1)
END OF NIGHT: Vipera Magnifica(Braixen) dies. Wargle(Machamp) receives the Support Pokémon, Farfetch'd. Negrek(Sceptile) attempts to bond with Kratos Aurion(Garchomp), unsuccessfully. JackPK(Suicune) discovers that Music Dragon(Gengar) used a night action this night.

(Final Synergy: ILS-1 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-3 | Music Dragon-6 | Vipera Magnifica-3 | Stryke-2 | Autumn-2 | Kratos Aurion-4 | JackPK-5 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-1 | Faorzia-2 | Wargle-3)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd)





Spoiler: Day/Night Two



=DAY TWO=

No one is lynched.

=NIGHT TWO=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-1 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-3 | Music Dragon-6 | Vipera Magnifica-3 | Stryke-2 | Autumn-2 | Kratos Aurion-4 | JackPK-5 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-1 | Faorzia-2 | Wargle-3)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used Dig Grab on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) will not be targeted by night actions this Night. If Negrek(Sceptile) uses a night action this night, it will target Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) used Reflect on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) is protected from night kills this Night. (Synergy: Stryke+1, Faorzia+1)
Faorzia(Pikachu) does not use a move.
ILS(Chandelure) attempted to use Hex on Negrek(Sceptile), but due to Dig Grab, the power cannot target Negrek(Sceptile), so nothing happens. (Synergy: ILS+1)
Superbird(Blaziken) does not use a move.
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) used Appeal on Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo). Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) now has the Support Pokémon Magikarp. (Synergy: Autumn+1, Stryke+1)
JackPK(Suicune) spent 2 Synergy Points and used Icy Wind on Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo). At the end of the night, JackPK(Suicune) will discover who Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) has targeted with night actions, if anyone. (Synergy: JackPK-1, Stryke+1)
Negrek(Sceptile) attempted to use Leech Seed on Faorzia(Pikachu), but due to Dig Grab, the power targets Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) instead. As Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) is already bonded to Negrek(Sceptile), the move has no effect. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Wargle(Machamp) used Wake-Up Slap on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) gains Synergy Points. (Synergy: Wargle+1, Faorzia+3)
Music Dragon(Gengar) used Permeate on Vipera Magnifica(Braixen). Music Dragon(Gengar) takes Synergy Points from Vipera Magnifica(Braixen)'s Synergy Gauge. (Synergy: Music Dragon+3, Vipera Magnifica-3)
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) receives the Support Pokémon, Magikarp. Negrek(Sceptile) attempts to bond with Kratos Aurion(Garchomp), unsuccessfully. JackPK(Suicune) discovers that Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) has targeted Faorzia(Pikachu) with a night action this night.

(Final Synergy: ILS-2 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-5 | Music Dragon-9 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-5 | Autumn-3 | Kratos Aurion-6 | JackPK-4 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-1 | Faorzia-6 | Wargle-4)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd, Stryke-Magikarp)





Spoiler: Day/Night Three



=DAY THREE=

Superbird(Blaziken) is lynched.

=NIGHT THREE=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-2 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-5 | Music Dragon-9 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-5 | Autumn-3 | Kratos Aurion-6 | JackPK-4 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-1 | Faorzia-6 | Wargle-4)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used Dig Grab on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) will not be targeted by night actions this Night. If Negrek(Sceptile) uses a night action this night, it will target Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Faorzia(Pikachu) does not use a move.
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) used Reflect on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) is protected from night kills this Night. (Synergy: Stryke+1, Faorzia+1)
ILS(Chandelure) used Hex on JackPK(Suicune). JackPK(Suicune) is bleeding. (Synergy: ILS+1, JackPK+1)
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) used Appeal on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Kratos Aurion(Garhcomp) now has the Support Pokémon Magneton. (Synergy: Autumn+1, Kratos Aurion+1)
JackPK(Suicune) used Hail on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). At the end of the night, JackPK(Suicune) will discover whether Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used a night action. (Synergy: JackPK+1, Kratos Aurion+1)
Negrek(Sceptile) attempted to use Leech Seed on Faorzia(Pikachu), but due to Dig Grab, the power targets Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) instead. As Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) is already bonded to Negrek(Sceptile), the move has no effect. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Wargle(Machamp) used Wake-Up Slap on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) gains Synergy Points. (Synergy: Wargle+1, Kratos Aurion+3)
Music Dragon(Gengar) used Permeate on Superbird(Blaziken). Music Dragon(Gengar) takes Synergy Points from Superbird(Blaziken)'s Synergy Gauge. (Synergy: Music Dragon+1, Superbird-1)
END OF NIGHT: JackPK(Suicune) dies. Kratos Aurion receives the Support Pokémon, Magneton. Negrek(Sceptile) attempts to bond with Kratos Aurion(Garchomp), unsuccessfully. JackPK(Suicune) discovers that Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used a night action this night.

(Final Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-7 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-6 | Autumn-4 | Kratos Aurion-13 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-7 | Wargle-5)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd, Stryke-Magikarp, Kratos Aurion-Magneton)





Spoiler: Day/Night Four



=DAY FOUR=

Music Dragon(Gengar) is lynched.

=NIGHT FOUR=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-7 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-6 | Autumn-4 | Kratos Aurion-13 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-7 | Wargle-5)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) spent 10 Synergy Points and used Outrage Smasher. All other actions will be blocked this Night. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion-10)
ILS(Chandelure) attempted to use Hex on Zero Moment(Weavile), but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) attempted to use Announce on Negrek(Sceptile) to bestow the Support Pokémon Whimsicott, but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) attempted to use Teleport on Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo), but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
Negrek(Sceptile) attempted to use Leech Seed on Faorzia(Pikachu), but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
Faorzia(Pikachu) attempted to use Nuzzle on Autumn(Pikachu Libre), but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
Wargle(Machamp) attempted to use Wake-Up Slap on Negrek(Sceptile), but failed due to Outrage Smasher.
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. The Support Pokémon, Whimsicott, was not given. Negrek(Sceptile) could not bond with Faorzia(Pikachu).

(Final Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-7 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-6 | Autumn-4 | Kratos Aurion-3 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-7 | Wargle-5)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd, Stryke-Magikarp, Kratos Aurion-Magneton)





Spoiler: Day/Night Five



=DAY FIVE=

ILS(Chandelure) is lynched.

=NIGHT FIVE=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-7 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-6 | Autumn-4 | Kratos Aurion-3 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-7 | Wargle-5)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) spent 3 Synergy Points and used Sand Tomb on Faorzia(Pikachu). Faorzia(Pikachu) will not be targeted by night actions this Night. Faorzia(Pikachu) cannot activate night actions this Night. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion-2, Faorzia+1)
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) spent 4 Synergy Points and used Teleport on Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo). Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) is protected from kills this Night. (Synergy: Stryke-2)
Negrek(Sceptile) spent 6 Synergy Points and used Detect. Negrek(Sceptile) will not die if bonded to no players this Night. Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) will not die as a result of Negrek(Sceptile)'s death this night. (Synergy: Negrek-6)
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) spent 3 Synergy Points and used Announce on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) now has the Support Pokémon Whimsicott. Negrek(Sceptile) discovers the effects of the Support Pokémon Whimsicott. (Synergy: Autumn-2, Negrek+1)
Faorzia(Pikachu) attempted to use Nuzzle on Zero Moment(Weavile), but failed due to Sand Tomb.
Wargle(Machamp) used Wake-Up Slap on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) gains Synergy Points. (Synergy: Wargle+1, Negrek+3)
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Negrek receives the Support Pokémon, Whimsicott, and discovers its effects.

(Final Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-5 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-4 | Autumn-2 | Kratos Aurion-1 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-8 | Wargle-6)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd, Stryke-Magikarp, Kratos Aurion-Magneton, Negrek-Whimsicott)





Spoiler: Day/Night Six



=DAY SIX=

Faorzia(Pikachu) is lynched.

=NIGHT SIX=

(Starting Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-0 | Negrek-5 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-4 | Autumn-2 | Kratos Aurion-1 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-8 | Wargle-6)

Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) used Dig Grab on Negrek(Sceptile). Negrek(Sceptile) will not be targeted by night actions this Night. If Negrek(Sceptile) uses a night action this night, it will target Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1, Negrek+1)
Negrek(Sceptile) used the support Pokémon, Whimsicott, targeting Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Whimsicott's Substitute activates. Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) is protected from kills this night. (Synergy: Kratos Aurion+1)
Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) spent 4 Synergy Points and used Teleport on Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo). Stryke(Shadow Mewtwo) is protected from kills this Night. (Synergy: Stryke-2)
Autumn(Pikachu Libre) used Appeal on Zero Moment(Weavile). Zero Moment(Weavile) now has the Support Pokémon Espeon. (Synergy: Autumn+1, Zero Moment+1)
Wargle(Machamp) attempted to use Wake-Up Slap on Negrek(Sceptile), but due to Dig Grab, the power cannot target Negrek(Sceptile), so nothing happens. (Synergy: Wargle+1)
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Zero Moment receives the Support Pokémon, Espeon.

(Final Synergy: ILS-3 | Zero Moment-1 | Negrek-6 | Music Dragon-10 | Vipera Magnifica-0 | Stryke-2 | Autumn-3 | Kratos Aurion-3 | JackPK-6 | Butterfree-2 | Superbird-0 | Faorzia-8 | Wargle-7)
(Psybeam Markers: Kratos Aurion, Music Dragon)
(Support Pokémon: Music Dragon-Quagsire, Wargle-Farfetch'd, Stryke-Magikarp, Kratos Aurion-Magneton, Zero Moment-Espeon)





Spoiler: Day Seven



=DAY SEVEN=

Zero Moment(Weavile) used Taunt~Night Slash on Kratos Aurion(Garchomp). Zero Moment(Weavile) and Kratos Aurion(Garchomp) are dead.






Overall, I guess I set the cost of moves a little too high (and/or was too stingy with the means of acquiring Synergy), which rendered a significant part of everyone's setlist moot, even beyond just making it difficult to use Burst Powers. Still, I'd like to give this mechanic a few more spins in the future -- on the one hand I worry a little about it running too much on star power (see also: Butterfree getting 5 Synergy Points N0), but on the other hand, and almost by the same token, it seems that a fairly reliable way to draw Synergy was to simply leave a mark on the Day discussion, so if the mechanic really can work as a way to organically convince people to be participative, I may have struck gold.

As for future games -- as usual I'll be giving it some cooldown before I churn out another game (and besides, not to hype or anything, but I hear _somebody around here_'s been toying with a setup), but I do already have a bunch of ideas swimming around in my head that I could definitely go for in the semi-near future. Some projects include PMD choice mafia, a Capitalist Democracy Mafia sequel, and a setup which I'm referring to as "third-party party" where everyone has a personal win condition along with a factional win condition (and in any case I'd run such a setup explicitly that way and not as a twist so I can just put that thought out there). If any of those appeal to you, well, a little feedback might just be what gets one of them on the fast track over the others.

I hope most if not all of you enjoyed the game! Also, while we're all at it: if anybody's looking to get wrecked on Pokkén Tournament, I'm all set.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

wow, this was a really good game! Thanks MF for being a super GM, as usual, and for the town for really knowing their shit.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> a Capitalist Democracy Mafia sequel


Or, well, I can shelve that one for a little longer now. Chalk it up to great minds and thinking alike, I guess.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

This was a lot of fun! I agree with you about the Synergy balance — it's a very intriguing mechanic that seems very promising in terms of organically encouraging participation, but the costs in this particular game seemed a bit too high. I'm very excited to see whether you continue with this kind of mechanic, and what new things you bring to the table with it, in the future!

All in all, good game to play, but A+ game to spectate once I wasn't worrying any more about getting enough Synergy to use my burst power, haha.



Spoiler: animated gif














Metallica Fanboy said:


> (and besides, not to hype or anything, but I hear _somebody around here_'s been toying with a setup)


ooh! I wonder who! I haven't heard about this yet!



Metallica Fanboy said:


> a Capitalist Democracy Mafia sequel


Whoops, beat you to it. I've had this one sitting in my Google Docs since I got killed off, and I was waiting for this game to be done so as not to cannibalize the attention from it. Sorry!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

oh dangit it I stopped ILS from killing ZM :( This would've been the first time I made it to the end of a game without dying in a good while, too. Ah, well. Maybe now, since I've finally died as what amounts to Yet Another Goddamn Doctor, I'll actually get to survive as some other role for once?

This was fun! A bit odd to have the game continue after all the nightkilling mafiosi were dead, but the communicating scum group was small, and it managed to run pretty close even with that. The synergy costs could do with some tweaking (and maybe some adjustments to how synergy and supports interact, to better incentivize trying one out instead of a normal action?), but that's how it goes with any new mechanic. It's definitely true that it did give us something to talk about when we were otherwise stymied!

Man, this is giving me a bit of an itch to try running Evolution Mafia again... but probably not for a while, heh. I'm exhausted enough from other things that I don't need to spend all that extra time counting a million friggin' posts a day again. :P


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

this was a lot of fun!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I died pretty early, but even watching this game was fun. 

Out of curiosity, who would be interested in a U.S. political figures mafia? It seems to complement the capitalism mafia rather well.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

I would definitely go for it! Sounds super interesting.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

no one used my support mons :(((((((


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

OMG KRATOS NO







ZM YOU MONSTER WE WERE SO CLOSE. WE COULD HAVE LIVED TOGETHER FOREVER IN OUR BATTLE PARADISE BUT NO. NO, YOU HAD TO GO AND KILL MY LOVER ON THE LAST. _GODDAMNED. *DAY.*_ DDDDD:<<<

(also this post is a good six hours late, for which I blame Butterfree, it is all Butterfree's fault)

Good game! The day phase didn't really heat up much, unfortunately, but the synergy mechanics were definitely interesting. Thanks for hosting, MF, and I look forward to trying some of those future games! And thanks to Kratos for being my leech seed bro for the whole game (or ALMOST the entire game, _ZM_), definitely made things more fun.



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> no one used my support mons :(((((((


I used Whimsicott!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*

oh i missed that. Yay!!!!


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Pokkén Tournament Choice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> As for future games -- as usual I'll be giving it some cooldown before I churn out another game (and besides, not to hype or anything, but I hear _somebody around here_'s been toying with a setup)





JackPK said:


> ooh! I wonder who! I haven't heard about this yet!


Hehehe! I have terrible, terrible things in store for you. There'll be tentacled horrors, and swarms of locusts, and spicy meatballs! Hell, there'll be foods I ain't even tried myself! Now, it looks like there are a few others waiting in line to run mafia games... but make no mistake: they're just delaying the inevitable! The time of bad eats and badder murder is nigh!


----------

